# My Shelter Dogs



## Dakota Spirit

Well, since my two biggest passions are working with dogs and photography I often meld them together and take my camera on volunteer days at the Humane Society. As a result I've gotten quite the nice stash of dog photos that I just love sharing. I call them 'my' shelter dogs because I'm sure as any rescue worker can tell you, the dogs often steal your heart in an instant. So you always feel like you are caring for your very own animals instead of strays.

Just a few of my favorites, but I'm always happy to share more


----------



## Durbkat

Awww, I want the beagel. lol


----------



## JeanninePC99

Consider seeing if the shelter will use your photos on their web listings! It's amazes me that more shelters aren't tapping the gifted photographers among their volunteers to help them present their pups in the best light online. 

I was in love with an amazing dog at our SPCA that was really cool looking in person, but his picture on petfinder is terrible. I doubt many people inquire about him as a result of his listing there.


----------



## Durbkat

I know, I saw a shih tzu on our local humane society's website and it looked like he just came in from outside because his legs were all dirty. They could have at least gave him a bath first. lol


----------



## digits mama

Look at those eyes. They are saying they want a home. My heart melts as I look at those pictures. ((Dakota)) Thanks for showing your shelter pups. They are beautiful indeed.


----------



## Inga

JeanninePC99 said:


> Consider seeing if the shelter will use your photos on their web listings! It's amazes me that more shelters aren't tapping the gifted photographers among their volunteers to help them present their pups in the best light online.
> 
> I was in love with an amazing dog at our SPCA that was really cool looking in person, but his picture on petfinder is terrible. I doubt many people inquire about him as a result of his listing there.


I agree, sometimes that picture calls out to someone that a quick snapshot of a dog looking out from behind bars doesn't. I love that you focus on the dogs eyes. The windows to their soul. Keep up the good work. Maybe you could make greeting, or postcards as fund raisers for the shelter.


----------



## JeanninePC99

Inga said:


> Maybe you could make greeting, or postcards as fund raisers for the shelter.


What an AWESOME idea! I bet there's a dog lover who works for a printer out there who'd donate some materials...


----------



## Inga

Another thing we used to do is pet photo contests and family and pet photo fund raisers. You take the pictures. Keep it simple couple bales of hay as your prop and a sheet as your backdrop. Everything is profit that way. You would be surprised at how many people would want their photos taken especially with their newly adopted pet. Good Luck with putting your passions together. I believe God gives us these talents for a reason.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Thanks for all the kind support 

You've all given me a lot of good ideas. I never thought of asking to donate my pictures for the website before but its a really good idea especially because like some have mentioned, the pictures they do use are often horrible.

I've actaully been thinking of the post card/greeting card deal quite a bit lately. I've seen a couple of people do similar things or even go as far as making a calander and I've wondered if I could get enough interest to sell these sort of items for donations to the shelter.

Here is two more, probaly amoung my top ten favorites. Just let me know when I should stop posting. Like I said, I love sharing so I'll just keep doing it until people arn't interested


----------



## digits mama

::::raising my hand::::: Im interested!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

digits mama said:


> ::::raising my hand::::: Im interested!


Thanks 

Few more shots:


----------



## digits mama

isnt it funny that you can almost read their minds. You see so much emotion in those pics.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

-nods- Dogs have such expressive eyes and faces


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Here's a few more from yesterday's visit. This batch didn't turn out in very good quality but I figured some might like to see them anyway.

I actually got to walk that Great Dane - it was quite an experience as his strides were so big compared to mine. His carried the somewhat classic Great Dane name of Zeus.

Also, the little black Parson Russell mix (named Fluke) and the ACD (named Adelaide) are the two dogs I washed that evening. That's my bathing partner holding them.


----------



## digits mama

Love them love them....keep em coming!!!!! Love the white/Black scruffy looking one there.


----------



## Inga

You have got some seriously good looking dogs at your shelter. I see a face or two that I would be looking into if I were closer to you. You take lovely photos. I do hope you will be able to put them on cards or something to use for shelter fund raisers. It would be a great thing to make up posters for each of the dogs doing different activities and describing their personalities. Like a story board. I bet it would get some of them adopted that might not have been looked at otherwise. Just a thought. It worked for me when I was volunteering at our shelter. For those out there that don't think they will be able to find a pure breed dog at a shelter. Note the photos above.


----------



## WhippetsOwnMe

They are so beautiful- and I hope adopted


----------



## Lorina

Dakota, have you seen the website cafepress.com? On it, you can get prints, cards, stickers, calendars, tshirts, magnets, totes, mugs, etc. made with your photos or designs. The products is sold directly from their website - they do the printing and shipping. They have a base price, and you can set your own price above that, with the difference being your profit (or what you'd donate to a charity). It's not as cheap as getting things made in bulk would be, but there's no work beyond designing the products and promoting the URL for "your store." There is a discount if you buy your own items in bulk if you wanted to sell them in person yourself.

I've had some items made up for personal use (including a Beavis sticker for my car), and the Peke rescue I adopted Beav from uses Cafepress for tshirts and and calendars for fundraisers.


----------



## SammyDog

Seriously, you got really nice dogs at your shelter. Id take home that Dalmatian and the one snuggling with the yellow lab.

What kind of dog is that? Looks like part plott hound.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

digits mama said:


> Love them love them....keep em coming!!!!! Love the white/Black scruffy looking one there.


They have that guy listed as a Bearded Collie mix - He came in with his brother just a couple days ago, both pretty scruffy looking.



Inga said:


> You have got some seriously good looking dogs at your shelter. I see a face or two that I would be looking into if I were closer to you. You take lovely photos. I do hope you will be able to put them on cards or something to use for shelter fund raisers. It would be a great thing to make up posters for each of the dogs doing different activities and describing their personalities. Like a story board. I bet it would get some of them adopted that might not have been looked at otherwise. Just a thought. It worked for me when I was volunteering at our shelter. For those out there that don't think they will be able to find a pure breed dog at a shelter. Note the photos above.


I'm hoping so too. I'm working on getting my official website up now and can hopefully go from there. Both my mom and I have been thinking up various designs for cards and things that could be possibilities + she keeps suggesting I look into the posters as well. Several times we have had a dog that could definitely do with a boost in publicity. Our shelter also has a little 'store' that sells some pet supplies - I was thinking of talking to my boss about selling there too for fundraising.

Lol, there are definitely purebreds here. We get a lot of owner surrenders and confiscations so not all the dogs are stray mixes by any stretch of the imagination. Heck, we just had a whole slew of Great Danes (including a litter of pups) and two gorgeous Saint Bernards. The Danes were sent to breed Rescue though. The Saints arn't ready to adopt yet (Court matters need to be settled I think, but they will probaly be of to breed rescue as well)



WhippetsOwnMe said:


> They are so beautiful- and I hope adopted


-nods- With any luck they will be 



Lorina said:


> Dakota, have you seen the website cafepress.com? On it, you can get prints, cards, stickers, calendars, tshirts, magnets, totes, mugs, etc. made with your photos or designs. The products is sold directly from their website - they do the printing and shipping. They have a base price, and you can set your own price above that, with the difference being your profit (or what you'd donate to a charity). It's not as cheap as getting things made in bulk would be, but there's no work beyond designing the products and promoting the URL for "your store." There is a discount if you buy your own items in bulk if you wanted to sell them in person yourself.
> 
> I've had some items made up for personal use (including a Beavis sticker for my car), and the Peke rescue I adopted Beav from uses Cafepress for tshirts and and calendars for fundraisers.


I've heard of Cafepress but don't know a whole lot about it so your information is very much appreciated. It actually looks very appealing given that my biggest worry is how I am going to get all these things made. Just based on your sticker and the Peke store they look like good quality products as well. Thanks very much Lorina! 



SammyDog said:


> Seriously, you got really nice dogs at your shelter. Id take home that Dalmatian and the one snuggling with the yellow lab.
> 
> What kind of dog is that? Looks like part plott hound.


-nods- He was a really pretty Dal. The light chocolate brindle-ish dog? I believe he was actually an APBT mix.


----------



## sillylilykitty

Wow, those are some great looking dogs! Defiantly have to keep reminding myself to get a shelter dog one day (not that I keep forgetting, I just keep saying that). Great pictures! Keep them coming!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

sillylilykitty said:


> Wow, those are some great looking dogs! Defiantly have to keep reminding myself to get a shelter dog one day (not that I keep forgetting, I just keep saying that). Great pictures! Keep them coming!




Here are a few older ones - please excues any poor quality


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Just bumping this back up


----------



## Tamara

DS they are really great touching pictures. You are obviously a gifted photographer - you capture so much about the dogs. 

What you could do is have an exhibition in a gallery or at the shelter (even better both). Make a book of the photographs . It's a brilliant title My Shelter Dogs. Sell the photos (produce them in established editions) and the books. Then you can donate the proceeds. 

Please keep the photos coming


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Thank you, Tamara. I really appreciate it 

A book? Now wouldn't that be cool? It would be a nice way to raise funds as well.

Couple more:


----------



## Durbkat

Aww, that border collie is so cute!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Durbkat said:


> Aww, that border collie is so cute!


He's actually an Aussie


----------



## Durbkat

Oh...


----------



## digits mama

aww.. I love them all........Wish I owned an island that I can bring every single one of them to. Kinda like the doggie eden. Id plant myself right in the middle of them all. Oh what bliss!


----------



## Inga

I think they are all special, but I have to admit the 2 Rotties snuggled in on the bed are too cute for words. Actually they look like mixes, but what a lovely picture. I also love taking pictures. Not for selling or anything, but just for me. I do take pictures of some of the dogs we deal with in rescue. They are anything but nice looking. The poor animals are in such a state of neglect or abuse. Part of me wants to post these photos on the front page of the paper with a caption that reads. Look how.---- ----- takes care of their animals. I know I can't legally do it but.... The truth is. These folks would not have the decency to be embarrassed.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga said:


> I think they are all special, but I have to admit the 2 Rotties snuggled in on the bed are too cute for words. Actually they look like mixes, but what a lovely picture. I also love taking pictures. Not for selling or anything, but just for me. I do take pictures of some of the dogs we deal with in rescue. They are anything but nice looking. The poor animals are in such a state of neglect or abuse. Part of me wants to post these photos on the front page of the paper with a caption that reads. Look how.---- ----- takes care of their animals. I know I can't legally do it but.... The truth is. These folks would not have the decency to be embarrassed.


Hehe, that’s actually a mama and her two pups . Yeah, they were definitely mixes. It’s hard to tell in the picture but the mom and babies had very Shar-Pei like muzzles.

I know, Digit wouldn't that just be the best?

Here are the shots from yesterday. The boy in the last picture needs a lot of work but he will probably be off to rescue providing we can find someone who will take him. Then again - he might get adopted too. There is a lady that comes in every so often and purposefully searches out the old overweight dogs to adopt.


----------



## digits mama

Dakota.....LOve them.... I am getting 2 kennels built next month I started with the grading on the land for them this week. I cant wait to bring me home 2 new old babies. The lady you speak of that comes in for the older guys is exactly what I want to do. Digit would approve


----------



## Dakota Spirit

digits mama said:


> Dakota.....LOve them.... I am getting 2 kennels built next month I started with the grading on the land for them this week. I cant wait to bring me home 2 new old babies. The lady you speak of that comes in for the older guys is exactly what I want to do. Digit would approve


That’s VERY cool . A lot of the older dogs get passed up despite being some of the sweetest animals in the shelter. I know it means you will have them for a fewer number of years but I look on the bright side in that you will be able to provide more aging dogs a home in their last years. It’s a very noble thing to do, IMO.

-nods- I'm sure he very much would


----------



## SammyDog

Wtf, why does your rescues have the best looking dogs around lol. Nah, its probably just the crappy pictures are shelters take that makes the dogs look bad. Seriously they need to get there act together on pictures, they look horrible.


----------



## Inga

I actually know a lady that does that too. She requires a minimum age of 10 years old and prefers 12. In all of the dogs she has taken in, she has never had a dog fight or any behavior problems. Mind you she checks out their personality/temperament pretty well before bringing them into her home. It does end up being a little costly since older dogs tend to have health issues that need to be tended to. It is very noble IMO also.
Dakota Spirit. Again, Lovely dogs in your Humane Society. Have you had a chance to do anything with your photos to help with adoptions etc...???
Yes, I agree you do a great job with the photos, but you do have some very good looking dogs in your shelter. Lots of Pure breed dogs also from the look of it.


----------



## Durbkat

I would so adopt that maltese right now even though I already have a puppy.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

SammyDog said:


> Wtf, why does your rescues have the best looking dogs around lol. Nah, its probably just the crappy pictures are shelters take that makes the dogs look bad. Seriously they need to get there act together on pictures, they look horrible.


Lol, the regular pictures they use on our site are crap too. I'm always marveled when I go look at the featured pets for the week and see these horrible horrible snap shots that are used.



Inga said:


> I actually know a lady that does that too. She requires a minimum age of 10 years old and prefers 12. In all of the dogs she has taken in, she has never had a dog fight or any behavior problems. Mind you she checks out their personality/temperament pretty well before bringing them into her home. It does end up being a little costly since older dogs tend to have health issues that need to be tended to. It is very noble IMO also.
> Dakota Spirit. Again, Lovely dogs in your Humane Society. Have you had a chance to do anything with your photos to help with adoptions etc...???
> Yes, I agree you do a great job with the photos, but you do have some very good looking dogs in your shelter. Lots of Pure breed dogs also from the look of it.


Aye, it does cost more. I think it probably takes a special person to take on a commitment like that. Speaking of cost, we had a dog in once that needed a really expensive surgery...probably upwards of $1000 or more. She had something in her stomach that was preventing her from really keeping all of her food down. Anyway, the couple that adopted her couldn't have been happier - even knowing the costs that were awaiting them.

Yep, I've talked to my boss and she is going to get the site manager in contact with me so I can start taking pictures for the website. I'm also still working on cards and even a possible calendar - with proceeds going to the shelter.

Yeah, we get a lot of pure breds. We are actually the only shelter in the surrounding areas so we get most of the owner surrenders as well as strays.



Durbkat said:


> I would so adopt that maltese right now even though I already have a puppy.


Lol, you'd be out of luck anyway. That little gal's got a home, pending her spay.


----------



## Durbkat

Aww, well thats good. It amazes me how you seem to know about all the dogs.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Lol, I spent a lot of years waiting for the opportunity to volunteer and be with the dogs so now I tend to soak up all the information I can while I'm there .


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Here's a few more:


----------



## Inga

OK Dakota, Where do they put all the ugly dogs that people tell me the Humane Societies are filled with? Everyone of these dogs are too cute for words. Yeah, I'll admit one or two could use some TLC in the grooming area, but look at all of those smoochie faces. Please tell me you are doing something with these photos. When I was volunteering I would work with individual dogs and write up little information sheets about them. Characteristics I observed about them while working with them. I don't know if you guys do those there, but slap a cute photo of the dog in question on it and you would be surprised how all of a sudden people want to check out a dog that has been previously overlooked. If it looks like a bargain it must be a bargain. Start with giving them designer names. LOL Then they must be wonderful. We already know they are no matter what though don't we?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga said:


> OK Dakota, Where do they put all the ugly dogs that people tell me the Humane Societies are filled with? Everyone of these dogs are too cute for words. Yeah, I'll admit one or two could use some TLC in the grooming area, but look at all of those smoochie faces. Please tell me you are doing something with these photos. When I was volunteering I would work with individual dogs and write up little information sheets about them. Characteristics I observed about them while working with them. I don't know if you guys do those there, but slap a cute photo of the dog in question on it and you would be surprised how all of a sudden people want to check out a dog that has been previously overlooked. If it looks like a bargain it must be a bargain. Start with giving them designer names. LOL Then they must be wonderful. We already know they are no matter what though don't we?


Ok OK, I admit it. We're a mean mean shelter that keeps all the scruffy ugly dogs in the back. Then when someone 'important' comes along we break them out in order to perpetuate the rumors  .

Heh, once after a big adoption event our kennels were pretty cleaned out (Yay!) and this older woman came and was pretty disappointed. She started spreading rumors on how we had just put down the entire shelter's worth of dogs . Not just outside the building either, she'd start telling other perspective adopters that were there!

Oh that’s a good idea! We do occasionally do write ups that get posted on the kennel doors but we are so short staffed that I don't think many of them get done. I could definatly get into that though, especially since I end up working with a lot of the dogs that I photograph. I'm also still waiting for contact from the web master in order to start using some of my pictures for the dog's online spotlights.

Lol, of course, of course. I don't have any problem leading inquiring adopters over to our 'poos' because hey...at least they're adopting .


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Just bumping it up agian


----------



## anji

i like the composition of the middle 3 of the first post and all of all second and third posts! i like the colors, shapes and use of space... and i like the dogs of course! i like the cuddly pics! good job!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

anji said:


> i like the composition of the middle 3 of the first post and all of all second and third posts! i like the colors, shapes and use of space... and i like the dogs of course! i like the cuddly pics! good job!


Thanks .


----------



## LoveLost

HI! Small world! I think I may know you, I sent an PM explaining! I'm pretty convinced we both volunteer at the same place though! 

Your pics are MUCH better then mine are though 



Dakota Spirit said:


> Heh, once after a big adoption event our kennels were pretty cleaned out (Yay!) and this older woman came and was pretty disappointed. She started spreading rumors on how we had just put down the entire shelter's worth of dogs . Not just outside the building either, she'd start telling other perspective adopters that were there!


I was actually there for that.......the lady was telling me all about how all our animals where just put to sleep and she saw it on the news.  She started talking to a nice couple and I butted in and tried to explain that we had an adoption event and all the dogs where adopted. She was a bit ....... strange. lol


----------



## Dakota Spirit

LoveLost said:


> HI! Small world! I think I may know you, I sent an PM explaining! I'm pretty convinced we both volunteer at the same place though!
> 
> Your pics are MUCH better then mine are though
> 
> I was actually there for that.......the lady was telling me all about how all our animals where just put to sleep and she saw it on the news.  She started talking to a nice couple and I butted in and tried to explain that we had an adoption event and all the dogs where adopted. She was a bit ....... strange. lol


Lol, Small world indeed 

I know, it was an all around odd situation. I don't know what possible motive the women could have either.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Lol, I delved into my archives some for older shots I thought you guy's might like to see. Keep in mind old picture = a decrease in quality, just because I've improved some over time.


----------



## Inga

Dakota, Have you put together any doggy profiles including your pictures of the dogs? People can be weird. I have seen people stand in front of a kennel looking and falling in love with the picture of the dog before even interviewing the dog in the kennel. LOL Hey, whatever it takes IMO I could see that last black and white photo on an ASPCA add. Include sad story and you have a money maker. God knows there are a lot of sad stories at shelters. Keep the photos coming. I love them. I just toured a few more shelters over the weekend. It is always interesting to see what other places are doing for fund raisers etc... Have you looked into a book, or greeting cards? You sure seem to get a lot of cuties in your shelter. Ours is pretty much Pitbulls and Beagles and the occasional Shepherd mix. They are all cute too, but seems to be the same few faces in there most of the time. Breaks my heart to think of the poor dogs worthless X owners off somewhere enjoying their lives while the dog sits terrified and with an uncertain end. Most of the dogs are quite young too.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga said:


> Dakota, Have you put together any doggy profiles including your pictures of the dogs?


Yep, I'm working on that now. Given that I still haven't gotten any return messages from the person who controls our website (I don't know if she is busy or what) I've decided to take your advice and go with this option right now. I printed out a few of my better pictures to take in tommarow as examples and I'm gonna try and sell me case . It shouldn't be too hard since I spend a fair amount of one on one time with many of the dogs.



Inga said:


> People can be weird. I have seen people stand in front of a kennel looking and falling in love with the picture of the dog before even interviewing the dog in the kennel. LOL Hey, whatever it takes IMO I could see that last black and white photo on an ASPCA add. Include sad story and you have a money maker. God knows there are a lot of sad stories at shelters. Keep the photos coming. I love them. I just toured a few more shelters over the weekend. It is always interesting to see what other places are doing for fund raisers etc... Have you looked into a book, or greeting cards?


Hehe, I loved that old man  He was a sweety, though most of the older dogs I have met tend to be. Greeting cards - yep, definitly. Got the supplies and everything. I'm also still looking into a possible CafePress store. I would LOVE to look into book options but I'm not really sure how to start down that road. A google search may be in order. 



Inga said:


> You sure seem to get a lot of cuties in your shelter. Ours is pretty much Pitbulls and Beagles and the occasional Shepherd mix. They are all cute too, but seems to be the same few faces in there most of the time. Breaks my heart to think of the poor dogs worthless X owners off somewhere enjoying their lives while the dog sits terrified and with an uncertain end. Most of the dogs are quite young too.


-nods- I know what you mean. We get a fair amount of Pitties as well. Unfortinatly a lot of them are convinscates and I tend to be a little more leary of taking pictures because they are usually on hold with the courts or something. We do get a lot of unique mixs though.

I know, its so sad :/. What breaks my heart most is when someone brings in their 16 year old dog (that they have had its entire life) because they had a baby, got a puppy, are moving, or something along those lines. I can't imagin what it must be like to have your life turned so upside down like that.

Thanks agian for all your comments


----------



## digits mama

One day..I may see your post....and see my Digit. Keep posting these Dakota. I look forward to seeing em..


----------



## Dakota Spirit

digits mama said:


> One day..I may see your this post....and see my Digit. Keep posting these Dakota. I look forward to seeing em..


Oh, I still hold out hope for your little guy. You two will see each other again someday.

Thank you for the support .


----------



## LoveLost

Sam your pics are so great!!! Sooo..............would you mind me using some of them in a picture slide show with music I'm making? It's gonna be posted on youtube only, but pics as good as yours would really help!! 



Inga said:


> Ours is pretty much Pitbulls and Beagles and the occasional Shepherd mix. .


Ours is mainly labs X, ShepherdX's, and "Pitbulls". Only thing, they don't adopt out the "pitbulls"  They did just start allowing "pit bull" mixes to be adopted! YAY! But we do get a lot of "pitbulls" you just don't get to see them there as long.  

Not many hounds or hound mixes that I've seen. We do get occasional ones, like we get occassional Great Danes, but not a ton.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

LoveLost said:


> Sam your pics are so great!!! Sooo..............would you mind me using some of them in a picture slide show with music I'm making? It's gonna be posted on youtube only, but pics as good as yours would really help!!


Eee, thanks! Of course  You'll have to post/send me the link so I can see the finished video.

If you want you can message me which ones you like and I'll send you the originals (which are bigger, so you can resize how you need), or I can also look through other pictures that haven't yet been posted if you want something else.



LoveLost said:


> Ours is mainly labs X, ShepherdX's, and "Pitbulls". Only thing, they don't adopt out the "pitbulls" They did just start allowing "pit bull" mixes to be adopted! YAY! But we do get a lot of "pitbulls" you just don't get to see them there as long.


Thankfully at least some of them get to go to separate rescues. I do wish there was a Bull specific rescue near us though, I'd love to help out there.


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> Eee, thanks! Of course  You'll have to post/send me the link so I can see the finished video.
> 
> If you want you can message me which ones you like and I'll send you the originals (which are bigger, so you can resize how you need), or I can also look through other pictures that haven't yet been posted if you want something else.


That would be wonderful! I'll take a closer look at the ones you have that I can see, maybe make a practice video to see how some of the pics would fit, and then contact for originals!  Thanks!

If you have any you like, or think are good, by all means I'd love to see them! 




> Thankfully at least some of them get to go to separate rescues. I do wish there was a Bull specific rescue near us though, I'd love to help out there.


Actually, there is a really good one in aroundhere somewhere. I'm not exactly what city it's in but it's called "Bullseye." They where at Woofstock. I talked to the lady there and they seem to be a really good rescue. I've also heard they have a good reputation!

No wait, theree are two and both are in Seattle. Ones Bullseye and the other is the Pit Bull Project. Here's a link:

Bullseye:
http://www.bullseyerescue.org/


Pit Bull Project:

http://www.pitbullproject.org/


Those are the only two I can remember, but I know there was another good one! But if you could help, I'm sure they'd be very greatful!!! I was very much thinking of asking if they needed assistance as well, but I can't foster and I have a lot on my plate right now so I don't know how much help I'd be.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

LoveLost said:


> Actually, there is a really good one in aroundhere somewhere. I'm not exactly what city it's in but it's called "Bullseye." They where at Woofstock. I talked to the lady there and they seem to be a really good rescue. I've also heard they have a good reputation!
> 
> No wait, theree are two and both are in Seattle. Ones Bullseye and the other is the Pit Bull Project. Here's a link:
> 
> Bullseye:
> http://www.bullseyerescue.org/
> 
> 
> Pit Bull Project:
> 
> http://www.pitbullproject.org/
> 
> 
> Those are the only two I can remember, but I know there was another good one! But if you could help, I'm sure they'd be very greatful!!! I was very much thinking of asking if they needed assistance as well, but I can't foster and I have a lot on my plate right now so I don't know how much help I'd be.


I've never heard of Pit Bull Project so I will have to check them out, I do love Bullseye though. I remember when they came to Woofstock they had a really buffed up dog named Mikey for adoption.

Yeah, the workload has been my issue as well :/

___

Here are a few REALLY old ones:


----------



## Inga

Holy cow, the brindle Pit with the glass eyes has the most haunting look on it's face. It might be to dark for black and white, but it might be a remarkable card. Are you having any luck with the fund raisers? As always, nice photos.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga said:


> Holy cow, the brindle Pit with the glass eyes has the most haunting look on it's face. It might be to dark for black and white, but it might be a remarkable card. Are you having any luck with the fund raisers? As always, nice photos.


I sharpened the picture a bit (These old pictures were before I knew of the 'sharpening tool', Lol. I'm not always the best at focusing given that my contacts tend to mess me up) and put a black and white filter on - just for kicks. What do you think? I kinda like it...the eyes are a really nice contrast.

Yep, still trying to get all the kinks worked out with that as well. I have my first Senior Project meeting coming up for school soon (we have to do some project to benefit the community) and I am hoping I can apply that to the fundraising as well.


----------



## Inga

Yes, absolutely! Do you have anyone that can help you pose the dogs? Is that dog still there? I like the eyes in Black and White. I would like to see the picture with out the line of the wall where it meets the floor. That dog sitting in front of a lighter colored background a bit more of a head shot with focus on the eyes. WOW! Soulful eyes. You are doing a wonderful thing using your talents for the animals. More people should do the same. It would be a different world for the animals wouldn't it? Keep on posting, we love it!


----------



## MrPippin

digits mama said:


> ::::raising my hand::::: Im interested!


Me too!

Just to introduce myself. I live in Port Charlotte, FL work in the dog daycare industry training and re-habing dogs. We foster dogs for one of our local rescue groups until we can find them a sutible home. 

I try to be a civil guy and give my opinions. I do get passionate when dealing with people who want to destroy dogs because of a behavior problem. I love happy endings for dogs with behavior problems. Like Max shown here.

His parents wanted to "put him down" because he had behavior problems. In truth as is ussually the case the problem was not with Max, but with his owners. I convinced them to release Max to our rescue group and he has been going home with me for about a month. He loves to lay in your lap while you watch TV and loves to have his belly rubbed. In the entire time Max has been going home with me, he had one incident where he got into the trash can and pulled out some egg shells. Hardly worth a death sentence. 

I am also happy to report that I have found a couple in Venice, FL that wants to adopt Max and give him a good home. I just want us all to keep fighting for the Max's out there.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga - Nah, that pup is long gone as this is a really old picture. I wish I could have had more photo opportunities with him though if I remember right when I took this picture he wasn't up for being handled. The only time we really get a chance to pose the dogs is if I take them out for bathing, otherwise most of these pictures are taken through the kennel gates. If I ever get the web person to message me back though, then yeah I'll be able to do more as I'll be taking photos to be display on the actual website.

Thanks for your support .

MrPippin - Thanks! I'm glad Max (and the shelter dogs in your area) all have someone they can count on . Hopefully this new family you are in contact with will be Max's forever home. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

One quick one. The picture quality isn't very good but the dog was two cute to pass up. A little Pembroke mix.


----------



## Durbkat

Edit: Now I see it.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Heh yeah, I accidently forgot to post the actual picture so you probaly looked right as I was editing it in .


----------



## starry15

aww what cuties!! I always say shelterd/pounds are the best because your saving them!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Yep, its always nice when someone is in the position to rescue.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Got some completely new pictures for you tonight - fresh off my camera  I actually have a fair number of them to share but I'll space it out a bit so you don't get too spoiled !

God, that Siberian is just stunning.

And yes, all those pups (in both pictures) are from the same litter. Though, I suspect there was more then one father.

Edit: I somehow managed to delete the pictures...but they are back now!


----------



## sillylilykitty

Great pictures! I love them! You sure get a lot of pretty dogs at your shelter, and most look like purebreds!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Thanks! ^^

Yeah, we do get a lot of purebreds. I think mainly people that believe shelters only get mutts have simply never been to one because we get a TON of purebreds in.


----------



## Durbkat

Wow, that sibe is stunning!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Few more from yesterday's batch. 

Still more to come!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

More...

I suppose I could post all of these in the same reply...but really I'm just too lazy  Plus, they wouldn't all fit.

I never thought of it before but I think it would be nice if I posted their names (if they have one) coupled with the pictures as well. So from left to right it goes:

Copper, Bayou, Rollo, and Lexi the Shar-Pei mix


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

They are so beautiful... yet at the same time... some of them look so sad. I hope they all get a FOREVER home, and are happy forever.
Give them lots of love!!!
Nessa


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Aw, I know. It’s kind of a double edge sword when I go there. I love being around the dogs and working with them...but on some level I also have a hard time being around all those homeless dogs.

Copper has already got his home lined up and the rest are working on it .

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Just bumping this up and adding a few new shots


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Bumping this thread up again.

And...Here is one of my really old photos but also one of the ones that is closest to my heart.


----------



## digits mama

wow....I have been trying to catch up on here and just wipe away the tears..It usually saddens me to an extent seeing these animals..But these new ones busted me up. Daily lives tend to make folks forget whats going on out there. Thanks for giving everyone a dose of reality. *hugs*


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Thanks Digit -snugs-. Every once in awhile I have a moment where it breaks me down as well. Though, I think that’s what keeps the job worth it. Were I completely immune to those emotions I would feel like I was missing the drive to peruse better lives for these animals.

I thought this last batch came out particularly well. It was in fact my lucky batch, as these pictures finally persuaded my higher ups to allow me the job of photographer for the shelter website.


----------



## digits mama

*****jumping up and down****** Yeay Dakota! Sell em girl get them babies some happy homes!


----------



## Equest94

JeanninePC99 said:


> Consider seeing if the shelter will use your photos on their web listings! It's amazes me that more shelters aren't tapping the gifted photographers among their volunteers to help them present their pups in the best light online.
> 
> I was in love with an amazing dog at our SPCA that was really cool looking in person, but his picture on petfinder is terrible. I doubt many people inquire about him as a result of his listing there.


I agree. You have a very good eye for photography and those pictures really present the dogs nicely. I recommend that your shelter uses your talent for their ads.  

Same with my dog Sabina. We got on he from a local SPCA. We would search online first to see who was adoptable and then decide if we should go check them out. Her picture was absolutely hideous! We passed her by online, but when we went to pay a visit we saw her and she was a beautiful and well built dog. Needless to say I fell inlove with her. lol

SPCA picture:
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f194/MCFNEO/NY318_9002732-1-x.jpg

What she actual looks like:
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f194/MCFNEO/082007_0917.jpg


----------



## Ella'sMom

Ok looking at this entire thread has made me want to go down to my local shelter and adopt a dog. I mean I really want to. I will never ever "buy" a dog again. I have tears in my eyes and wish I could take all of them into my home. Your photography is beautiful and veryyy moving.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

digits mama said:


> *****jumping up and down****** Yeay Dakota! Sell em girl get them babies some happy homes!


Thanks again for the support! I’ll do my best and hopefully something good’ll come out if it.



Equest94 said:


> I agree. You have a very good eye for photography and those pictures really present the dogs nicely. I recommend that your shelter uses your talent for their ads.
> 
> Same with my dog Sabina. We got on he from a local SPCA. We would search online first to see who was adoptable and then decide if we should go check them out. Her picture was absolutely hideous! We passed her by online, but when we went to pay a visit we saw her and she was a beautiful and well built dog. Needless to say I fell inlove with her. lol
> 
> SPCA picture:
> http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f194/MCFNEO/NY318_9002732-1-x.jpg
> 
> What she actual looks like:
> http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f194/MCFNEO/082007_0917.jpg


Thanks Equest. Yeah, while the lady was showing me how to work the program she used a new picture for one of the dog’s profiles. I was appalled at the how quality, badly angled image. You could barely even tell what the dog looked like!



Ella'sMom said:


> Ok looking at this entire thread has made me want to go down to my local shelter and adopt a dog. I mean I really want to. I will never ever "buy" a dog again. I have tears in my eyes and wish I could take all of them into my home. Your photography is beautiful and veryyy moving.


Thank you very much Ella. I’m glad that some of the emotion I feel while working there comes across in my pictures. I’ve had several other volunteers and workers ask me why I am always taking pictures. I just tell them that it makes the dogs more real for me – they have an identity that I won’t be able to forget, having proof in picture form. I think sometime shelter workers can become hardened and forget that this isn’t just a mass of dogs, but individual animals and beings. Photography helps me keep a grasp of that.


I took a TON of shots tonight – but as always here is a little sampling for now. The rest shall come later .

Names from left to right - Sampson (my buddy ), Bonny, Kramer, and Fiona.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

Lovely... they are all so beautiful. Do you have any background info on them? Why and how they got there? Temperments? Also, if you don't mind me asking all these questions, how do you go about knowing when they are adoptable? Do they go through temperment testings, foster homes? 

I have been wondering about all this ever since I started following this wonderful pic thread of yours. They all look so great, I would just love to know where they end up. Thanx DSpirit... 
Nessa - Guera


----------



## Max'sHuman

You take beautiful pictures and looking at this thread is making me melt inside a little bit. I want to know what happens to these dogs too, because the pictures seem to tell a story about them...


----------



## SammyDog

Im sorry but it hard to find a decent shot on petfinder now. Most of the pictures are with there eyes closed with eye boogers and some slobber hanging from there mouth..


----------



## Dakota Spirit

chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Lovely... they are all so beautiful. Do you have any background info on them? Why and how they got there? Temperaments? Also, if you don't mind me asking all these questions, how do you go about knowing when they are adoptable? Do they go through temperment testings, foster homes?
> 
> I have been wondering about all this ever since I started following this wonderful pic thread of yours. They all look so great, I would just love to know where they end up. Thanx DSpirit...
> Nessa - Guera


I don't mind at all. In fact, it’s quite the opposite. I'll go through this is sections, if that’s all right.

Sampson - LOVELY boy. Came into us as an owner surrender (they had no time...). He has basically no leash manners and can get pretty rowdy, but all in all is a very sweet boy. Loves to get pets and attention, just basically loves life. Sampson has been with us for about 2 months now and just recently found a foster home to take him in. He's estimated to be about 20 months old.

Bonny - I don't personally know Bonny yet as she is a new resident. Came in as a stray and is currently serving her 3 days in 'stray wait' just in case someone does come in looking for her. She was already spayed when we got her so maybe there is hope that someone is out there missing their dog. Bonnie was estimated to be about 8 years old. From what I've seen thus far she is a pretty sweet tempered little girl

Kramer - Same sort of deal as with Bonny. I unfortunately haven't gotten a chance to know him as of yet but he appears to be pretty easy going. He's estimated to be about 2 years old and is a very wise kind of spirit.

Fiona - I've spent quite a bit of time with this girl and her sister (Bridgett) over the last few weeks. It’s been interesting to watch their personalities develop in a kennel environment. Both girls came in very shy, very submissive, and just generally overwhelmed. Then as a week or so passed they seemed to catch their footing and develop into more confident dogs. When we took the two out for a walk Fiona took to barking at a man some ways off standing by his truck - it was a surprise as we'd never heard a peep out of her! These past few days Bridgett has definitely developed into the dominate one. She generally keeps Fiona out of the front of the kennel (with growls and such) but it’s being working on it. Fiona has a very nice personality, absolutely LOVES attention. The first time I met her she climbed her big body right up into my lap! She and her sister are estimated at around 7 months old - and they both have a spark of that puppy energy and naughtiness that occasionally likes to come out.

As far as temperament testing goes - we do test all dogs before they are considered for adoption. I wouldn't call out test first rate and there are things I disagree with, but it’s a start and with a change in directors we are working towards improving out entire program. We also work with a lot of the breed rescues in out area. Not only do they have more experience with the breed but they have more time to work with individual dogs as well as do though background checks when adopting animals out. We are the biggest shelter in my state and take in many animals each day. Our animals do not have a set time of staying there, however. Like we don't have the old "You have one week to get adopted" policy. All of the dogs/other pets are kept as long as possible. We aren’t perfect, but I'm pretty happy with the shelter. For an open access organization - we're doing pretty well.


Thank you Max! I appreciate it very much.

Sammy - Yeah, there are some pretty bad ones on Petfinder as well. It doesn't really project a good image for those dogs.

Few more -

Unfortunately only one of these dogs has a name at the moment. That would be Tux - 2nd picture from the left.

If you're looking at the last picture and wondering what's off about it - it’s probably his left eye that is throwing you for a loop. That lovely APBT has a 'parti eye' (half brown, half blue) that adds an interesting characteristic to his face.


----------



## sillylilykitty

Still love seeing the pictures Dakota, you are a great photographer. Thanks for telling about the dogs personalities!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Thanks very much Silly . No problem!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

Thanks so much Dakotah S. It means alot. Hope to be hearing about this new beautiful batch soon when you have the time. They are all beautiful. I'm so curious about the "twin" yellow labs, and the one to the right of the labs looks so fluffy and cuddley. Oh, if only we could have them all. thanks again...
nessa - guera


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Well, at the moment I am only familiar with little Tux. The others are on stray wait/haven't had their behavior assessments so I haven't been able to work with them. I'll see on Monday though, and possibly post up their information then.

As for Tux: He's about 6 years old and listed as a Basset Hound/Chow mix (believe it or not ). Whomever decides the breeds for the shelter really isn't very good at it - but he does have a very basset like body with the coat (and I assume blue tongue - I swear they see that and automatically jump to Chow) of a Chow Chow. He's a really really sweet boy. We bathed him just the other day and he was an angel in the tub and with the hairdryer. My dream dog! Seriously...with all the crazies I end up washing its nice to take a break and get a sweet old man once in awhile ^^. I believe we got Tux as a stray though he appears well taken care of. People in my area (and most others I would assume) aren’t above dumping animals around the shelter OR better yet, bring in their dogs in bad conditions with the excuse that it was a stray. We won't dwell on that though, at least Tux is getting a new beginning!

Few more:

Names - Grace (adopted!), no name yet, Blue Eyes (original, no?), and Benji


----------



## Inga

Is no name a girl or boy? If a boy I think Theodor Which means "Gift from God" and if it is a female... Annelien which means "God favor" Either way a pit needs a blessed name. They are under loved and over feared. Look at the soul in that beautiful dogs eyes. I hope you have good placement rates with all of them. I just know first hand which breeds have the better and which have the worst chances of good homes and happy futures.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga said:


> Is no name a girl or boy? If a boy I think Theodor Which means "Gift from God" and if it is a female... Annelien which means "God favor" Either way a pit needs a blessed name. They are under loved and over feared. Look at the soul in that beautiful dogs eyes. I hope you have good placement rates with all of them. I just know first hand which breeds have the better and which have the worst chances of good homes and happy futures.


Boy . I really like your ideas though...nice names like that suit the breed anyhow.

Actually...up until recently we weren't able to adopt out Pits . Our old director was very closed minded as far as growth in the programs went. Sooo, for awhile we had a sort of back door operation going. We'd work with APBT rescues to take our dogs, or other shelters that COULD adopt them out.

Recently though, at the last volunteer dinner it was announced (by the NEW director) that we are breaking in a new program for these dogs. They are going to try to get at least two out a month (it’s not a lot I know, but coming from 0...that’s 24 dogs that won't die) + whatever other dogs we can get off into other organizations and rescues. Background checks/Temp. Tests/etc. will be involved. I have high hopes that this is only the beginning.


----------



## Inga

Wonderful! As much as I love the breed I do understand the position of Shelters that are afraid of the liability of putting some of these dogs back out on the streets. Mostly because of the "type" of people that come to adopt them. We were always able to pick people out as they came through the door as to what dogs they would ask about. Sadly, it was with great accuracy. Does your shelter do any background checks on people? Vet references or anything? Ours no longer does. As I have mentioned there are a huge amount of unhappy people since this new Director here. I have seen dogs adopted from there showing up at homes during my rescue project. Some have already died at the hands of these homes and they have been allowed to adopt from there again. This man no longer has a Do NOT ADOPT list. He claims that to the best of his knowledge he has never adopted an animal to a bad home. I wish I could take the body of a dog that starved to death and lay it on his desk and say... "Can you see it now?" I know I would be arrested. It is not worth it. It is the saddest thing in the world of animal care when the people in the positions to do something for the animals care only about money. It seems that it is happening more and more. I am so happy your new Director has a positive outlook!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

-nods- I don't think I've have very few people ask me about the Pits that weren't the stereotypical folks you'd expect. At those times, I was almost glad they would never get their hands on an APBT from our shelter.

We 'sorta' do background checks in that the new perspective owners have to fill out all their current vet info/landlords/past pets, that sort of deal. There is of course, the possibility of lies but with the amount of people that think we just hand out dogs for free - I don't think it crosses their mind that they may be rejected for something. I wish we could do more extensive checks, but the shelter is so understaffed. As far as the Pits go though, I think the program will be stepped up for their new homes. Back when we had to get the dogs out through other means one of the volunteers would go and do house checks for the dogs. I imagine she will continue the same - she's a die hard APBT advocate.

Ugh, I remember reading about your new director. That is just the worst situation - the person in power screwing everything up. I'm glad there are people like you involved though, maybe with enough support you guys can turn that shelter back around.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Alrighty, I still have a ton of pictures to share (both new and old) but I wanted this particular one to be on its own. The reason why being that this dog displays EXACTLY why all shelter workers do what they do - why they are compelled to go in and deal with the irate owners day after day. I'm not an overly emotional person, but this picture holds a lot of meaning for me. Perhaps more so then any other photograph I've taken.

He's just skin and bones, but still retains that sweet personality. No viciousness, no growling - granted he WAS a bit weary of me...but still curious. Still willing.

Warning now - the picture really isn't overly graphic but I understand some people just can't deal with that sort of thing. If that’s the case, I'd advise skipping this one.


----------



## Inga

DS, Once again, I appreciate the dogs eyes. Sadly, I see that all the time and I am always amazed at how wonderful the dogs temperaments are. We came upon a mama dog that had had puppies frozen dead puppies. She was skin and bones and one eye was so damaged she was blind out of it. She smelled so bad of infection. We took her. The dog had probably never been in a car before, we were all strangers and there was some loud talking with angry tones (once in the car and away from the home) She was the most loving, gentle dog. People might not be so forgiving in the same situation. I can't wait to see some more of your photos.


----------



## digits mama

Hopefully on to a better life. What a beautiful dog. Your right, the eyes can tell you everything.


----------



## Chicalen1

This is Trixie I got her today she is almost 2 years old and is a sweetie.










Amanda


----------



## digits mama

A SUCCESS STORY! YeaY Chicalen!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga - You are so right. Its amazing how some of these dogs still come through with trusting personalities. Sometimes I wonder if they really do understand that certain people are helping rather then hurting them.

digit - I hope so too. Though I think anything will be better then his pervious life.

Chi - Thanks for rescuing. She is a lovely girl .

And, since I'm really behind on picture posting, I've gonna have to flood a few posts I think. I'm sure you won't mind 

Names from left to right:

No name (adopted!), Howie, no name (adopted!), Sarah, Blue Eyes, no name, Stella, and Val.

Heh...and no. I didn't choose the name 'Blue Eyes' for that dog.


----------



## Inga

Oh man, I would have taken the first no name. He is gorgeous! They all are but that guy would have come home with me. Unless he wanted to eat my dogs. LOL We would have talked him out of it. LOL Where is this shelter? Do they have horse waterer's in the kennels? I just thought I saw something like that in one of the older photos. I was thinking how much fun some dogs might find that. I wonder if they ever have flooded kennels. LOL


----------



## Dakota Spirit

2nd part...

Names from left to right:

Rusty, Coal, no name (adopted!), Sasha, Girly (adopted! She's part/full APBT but we've worked with an outside home for her), Coco (she's been a mom at least once), and another no name :/. He's a real sweetie but very much the intact male .


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga said:


> Oh man, I would have taken the first no name. He is gorgeous! They all are but that guy would have come home with me. Unless he wanted to eat my dogs. LOL We would have talked him out of it. LOL Where is this shelter? Do they have horse waterer's in the kennels? I just thought I saw something like that in one of the older photos. I was thinking how much fun some dogs might find that. I wonder if they ever have flooded kennels. LOL


Isn't he just? A young Mastiff pup is a rare find in my area, it’s no surprise he was snapped right up.

From what I understand they are automatic waterers, yeah. Once the reach a certain level the bowls will fill back up again. I've never caught any dogs playing in the actual bowls but there have been a few that like to make a mess while someone is attempting to spray out their kennel. 'Course there was also the lovely little guy yesterday whom backed up and popped right into the water dish .

Oh, and we are in WA. If you're looking for a more specific location though, Inga feel free to PM.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Alrighty, here are a few more.

Names:

Danishka, Nico, my Kelsey, Rock, Sarah, Doobie, and a no name.

So, why do I call her 'my Kelsey'? Well it’s hard to describe really. If you've ever worked in a shelter you know how hard it is to keep from becoming attacked to every dog that comes through the door - yet there are still those special ones that really grab at you. Kelsey happens to be one of those dogs. To say we connected is a bit an understatement at this point - for she literally lights up when I walk in the door. Another volunteer had her out and in the bathing room for some training work so I walked in for a quick visit. Upon my entrance Kelsey freaked, wiggling, licking, the works. The shelter worker asked if we were buddies - apparently Kels had been crying through the window at me.

I don't really know what to do...no one will adopt her. We've had families interested but the second they find out she might be part Pit all bets are off. Everyone that works with her writes up nice comments for her sheet but every perspective family seems turned off by her breed. God it kills me, any day now she could be PTS for lack of space.

I dunno, sometimes I guess I just get really emotional. If I were in the right spot, had the right house, and didn’t have my current dog...I'd take her in a heartbeat. If only, right? Sometimes I don't know if I can keep up working, it just gets so bad. Yet I can't quit either, because there is joy to be had as well. I promised myself when I first started that I wouldn't get attached...but I guess it never works that way.

____

Heh, I'm sorry for the bit of venting there. I'm not one to write out my feelings, but...yeah :/ I'm going to try and get some better pictures of her - that tends to help a bit.


----------



## Inga

Dakota, I hear you! I had a Pit named "Tootsie" that I fell head over heels in love with at the shelter. I started training her for obedience right away. I had her heeling on a loose leash, going forward and backing, she came when called, sat, downed, shook, gave high fives, kisses on command. She was social with dogs, cats and people of all sizes. People oohed and aahed over her but in the end she was euthanized because she was a Pit and so many folks (the good homes) are afraid of Pits. I started avoiding the Pits after that. I couldn't let myself go through that again. It was like putting my own dog to sleep. I couldn't have her because my house was full at the time. I can still see her sitting in her cage looking at me with a full body wiggle and a big smile waiting for me to grab her leash. It sucks at shelters sometimes. For all of the dogs that make it out that front door.... It all becomes worth it again! Keep up the good work, you are doing a wonderful thing.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Ah, that it does. The bathing room (where I do most of my work) has a window that stretches the entire length of the hallway in which new owners and their dogs leave. I love watching them go, all grins and wiggles. Makes it very worth it, indeed.

Thanks a bunch, Inga


----------



## Durbkat

Why don't you guys lye and say that she is a mutt and your group hasn't been able to figure out what she is. That way she can be adopted.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Durbkat said:


> Why don't you guys lye and say that she is a mutt and your group hasn't been able to figure out what she is. That way she can be adopted.


Because an APBT is really not a breed that needs to go to someone unprepared. There are some cases where I think we've fudged the breeds a bit but when it comes to bullies - people need to know what they are getting.

There is enough bad press already without someone screwing up because they didn't know what to expect.


----------



## Durbkat

But if the dog is so nice then what would it matter, all you have to tell them is "from what we have observed this dog is hyper and needs lots of play time and walks".Why not tell them its an apbt instead of a pitbull?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

It always matters. I've observed her in a shelter setting, for a few weeks. Who knows what she is like outside and in her element? APBTs are head strong (as most terriers are) and a new owner NEEDS to be ready for the training requirements that are needed as well as the difficulties that can be faced when working with a stubborn breed. I'm sorry, but I could just never condone knowingly giving out the wrong information. Doing so could ultimately result in a dog being placed with a family that isn’t right for it.

By Pit/Pitbull I meant APBT, I just didn't feel like writing out the same abbreviation every time.


----------



## digits mama

Thanks again for this wonderful post Dakota.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

No problem, Digit. Thank you for continuing to comment


----------



## Shih-tzuLover

Aww,adorable pictures.

I hate it when you go in to an animal shelter,and see all the dogs sitting in the back of their cage all scared and lonely. Makes me want to cry.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Shih-tzuLover said:


> Aww,adorable pictures.
> 
> I hate it when you go in to an animal shelter,and see all the dogs sitting in the back of their cage all scared and lonely. Makes me want to cry.


Yeah, that can be pretty rough. Sometimes it just takes a bit of time and love to pull them through, though.

New stuffs:

Names -

Girly (the pup - adopted!) and Gretchen, no name (adopted!), Fiona (adopted!), and another no name.

I posted another shot of that last boy a page or so back, in case you recognize him


----------



## ChillisMom

Awe, they are all so cute! You take wonderful photos Dakota Spirit, thanks for posting, I really enjoyed looking at them all.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Thanks Chilli, and you are very welcome .

New babies:

Names -

no name, Betty, Harley (going to rescue!), Lenny (laying on Henny ), no name, Bonnie, Sampson (still with us ), and Shyla

Hope you enjoy  I know a lot of the time shelter photos can be sad, but having these memories (i.e. photos) is one of the things that make it so worth it for me.


----------



## Durbkat

What happened to that dog with the cast on?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Durbkat said:


> What happened to that dog with the cast on?


She has a broken leg.


----------



## Inga

Does your Shelter name the dogs? Volunteers at our shelter usually name the dogs and write up personality profiles of the dogs the individual volunteer liked. (At least they did when I was there) It became obvious that the dogs with names and profiles were adopted MUCH more frequently then the no names. Hopefully, someone will name the no names. I know that is hard when it is a dog that more then likely won't get placed. It is a mental thing for me. I just feel everyone should have a name. Does that seem like a strange idiosyncrasy to have? LOL I am sure I have many. LOL

Spirit, once again your photos are well done. They just seem, somehow more sad today. Those are the type that will bring in donations though and that is the goal.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga said:


> Does your Shelter name the dogs? Volunteers at our shelter usually name the dogs and write up personality profiles of the dogs the individual volunteer liked. (At least they did when I was there) It became obvious that the dogs with names and profiles were adopted MUCH more frequently then the no names. Hopefully, someone will name the no names. I know that is hard when it is a dog that more then likely won't get placed. It is a mental thing for me. I just feel everyone should have a name. Does that seem like a strange idiosyncrasy to have? LOL I am sure I have many. LOL
> 
> Spirit, once again your photos are well done. They just seem, somehow more sad today. Those are the type that will bring in donations though and that is the goal.


Yep, in time they all get name (I agree - everyone should have SOMETHING besides 'no name') but we usually wait until they have passed stray hold. So usually the dogs I post that are absent of a name are just dogs that have not been declared really 'ours' yet. Lol, not strange at all 

-nods- Looking back, there are a lot of sad eyes in those pictures. I think because I caught them all tired. You're right though - people are far more likely to be moved by a somewhat depressing photo rather then a big smiling dog.

Here is one more - 

He doesn't have a name yet but I bet you anything it will be Duke. That seems to be a really common name for this type of dog. For awhile it seemed like all of our Rotties were being named Sadie.


----------



## Inga

all of our Rotties were being named Sadie.

Sure beats Rocky, Bruno, Medusa or something like that or worse. How does a person look at a Rottie pup and pick a bad name. (not saying Rocky or Bruno are bad) Medusa? They are the cutest little puppies. Rocky and Bruno are just to popular around here for my taste. LOL I guess peoples taste in breeds are as diverse as their taste in names.


----------



## sillylilykitty

Inga said:


> all of our Rotties were being named Sadie.
> 
> Sure beats Rocky, Bruno, Medusa or something like that or worse. How does a person look at a Rottie pup and pick a bad name. (not saying Rocky or Bruno are bad) Medusa? They are the cutest little puppies. Rocky and Bruno are just to popular around here for my taste. LOL I guess peoples taste in breeds are as diverse as their taste in names.


Its like seeing a Great Dane named Kane (or Cain or Cane...however you wanna spell it). I've seen too many named Kane!!


----------



## Inga

LOL My friend just named her new dog Buddy! That is a real original one too. It is still a wonderful name, don't get me wrong, I guess I just get sick of hearing the same old same old. LOL


----------



## sillylilykitty

Ha! Buddy, isn't that the John Doe for dogs? Even so, I really like that name (it's so nice and sweet).


----------



## Durbkat

I thought about before about naming Snoopy Michael instead and when someone called my name the dog would look to.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Lol, since a lot of the dogs I work with don't know their names anyway I end up calling them buddy. Like "It's ok buddy". The females are 'sweetie' .


----------



## jess_hawk

I am secretly glad that you didn't take a picture of the dog I'm in love with at the greyhound place - she'd get adopted instantly and I wouldn't get a chance at her.
In actuality, I'm planning to take in my camera myself and practice dog photography in hopes of getting that perfect picture and getting her adopted to the perfect family (as much as I want her, it would be horrible if she had to stay in the shelter until I get my own place - it could be more than a year!).

Anyway, beautiful and touching pictures! such lovely dogs, and such sad eyes!

By the way, I call all dogs whose name I don't know "Pup." I don't know why, because I call horses "buddy" and "sweetie." I also call cats "Ki'ki'" (because I have a hard time calling "kitty kitty").


----------



## Dakota Spirit

jess_hawk said:


> I am secretly glad that you didn't take a picture of the dog I'm in love with at the greyhound place - she'd get adopted instantly and I wouldn't get a chance at her.
> In actuality, I'm planning to take in my camera myself and practice dog photography in hopes of getting that perfect picture and getting her adopted to the perfect family (as much as I want her, it would be horrible if she had to stay in the shelter until I get my own place - it could be more than a year!).
> 
> Anyway, beautiful and touching pictures! such lovely dogs, and such sad eyes!
> 
> By the way, I call all dogs whose name I don't know "Pup." I don't know why, because I call horses "buddy" and "sweetie." I also call cats "Ki'ki'" (because I have a hard time calling "kitty kitty").


Wait, I'm confused. Greyhound place? Lol, I don't work at any Greyhound rescues 

Thanks for the compliments though  Lol, I say Ki'Ki sometimes too ^^

Lets see if I have a few old ones...this thread is getting so long I am afraid of reposting pictures 

Now...to display how little a life I have outside the shelter, these guys are all from months and months (in some cases, a year or so) ago BUT their names are....

Conan, Pumpkin, Rachel, and Rikki


----------



## Inga

I hope they are all living the life of leisure now in their own forever homes. That part about not having a life... I know what you mean. I just got off the phone with one of my fellow rescue people and we were comparing notes on dogs we have dealt with. I remember the silliest little detail about a dog but ask me what I had for dinner yesterday and I wouldn't remember. Rachael is especially beautiful. LOL Rikki could not have a more perfect name.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga said:


> I hope they are all living the life of leisure now in their own forever homes. That part about not having a life... I know what you mean. I just got off the phone with one of my fellow rescue people and we were comparing notes on dogs we have dealt with. I remember the silliest little detail about a dog but ask me what I had for dinner yesterday and I wouldn't remember. Rachael is especially beautiful. LOL Rikki could not have a more perfect name.


Lol, exactly! I was writing down names and A#s for the dogs just the other day so that I could use them for the website. My mom happened to be around and asked "How do you remember who they are just by names?" Lol, I had to explain to her that you 'just know' 

Both Rachel and Rikki were real sweeties. Rikki was a big goofball, but I of course loved him. Just can't turn down a good ol' Rattie .


----------



## jess_hawk

LOL, I have trouble remembering some of my relatives (I have a very large family and some of them I've only seen a couple of times... ) and it takes me weeks to learn the names of most people - but I can list off the names and colors (and crate locations) for more than half of the greys after meeting them for one night, and if I meet a person who has a dog, I will associate the master/mistress with the dog and actually remember their name. Other animals are the same way (i.e. horses, cats, rabbits...)

That GS Conan looks INTENSE. He must be a smart dog.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

jess_hawk said:


> LOL, I have trouble remembering some of my relatives (I have a very large family and some of them I've only seen a couple of times... ) and it takes me weeks to learn the names of most people - but I can list off the names and colors (and crate locations) for more than half of the greys after meeting them for one night, and if I meet a person who has a dog, I will associate the master/mistress with the dog and actually remember their name. Other animals are the same way (i.e. horses, cats, rabbits...)
> 
> That GS Conan looks INTENSE. He must be a smart dog.


Lol, that sounds about right. Heck, I remember what dogs live around me in my apartment complex - but don't even think of asking me who the people are  

-nods- He was a smarty pants ^^

Alrighty, new pictures. A friend and I took one of the dogs out for a romp in the play area and I took the liberty to snatch a few shots of them together. Kava is the dog in the first three pictures. It was a Kavapalooza!

After that comes Sally, Sydney, and (finally!) a better picture of Kelsey. 

Sally and Sydney got their pictures taken while we were giving them their baths today 

Please prey for Kelsey. She has recently been pegged with several health issues - including what might or might not be cancer. This dog is very special to me, any of your good wishes would be very much appreciated.


----------



## jess_hawk

I hope Kelsey is OK.*prayers* Went back and found a picture of her and I think she's a lovely girl.

Kava sure is handsome, too.... ummm... where are the other pics?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

jess_hawk said:


> Kava sure is handsome, too.... ummm... where are the other pics?


I forgot to upload them before posting - they have now been edited in.


----------



## jess_hawk

Yay! New pics! Oh, they're so cute, I want them ALL!!! **melts**


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Thank you both


----------



## Inga

Prayers for Kelsey, She is a beautiful dog. I am glad she has you to love her.


----------



## Arooo3

Hi well my sister volunteers at the local humane society and I picked up a couple things. tHe photos are deffinetly what I learned most about. Take a look at the pictures below and tell me which dog you would adopt. It isn't a very hard choice. The dog behind the chain link is named Yeti and he is not properly represented in the picture. I know this because he is now my dog. He was due to be euthanized in 20 mins one day so my sister rushed home, convinced us to keep him and we got there when he was on the table. He was so close to being euthanized i just ran up to the table, swooped him off, and cried. It taught me a lesson that we should do whatever we can to help shelter animals!!


----------



## digits mama

All you guys rock


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Yeah, I think pictures have a lot to do with the overall image of a dog. Lets face it, our first impression is often based on how the dog looks - not only is it human nature, but it's the first bit of detail we get on that animal. If the representation is bad, the impression the dog is putting out to the public will be as well.

Thanks very much both Inga and Digit


----------



## Dakota Spirit

New group 

These babies are:

Mickey (adpoted!), Link, Audrey and once agian Kelsey - those these pictures are pretty up to standard. 

I took her out for some loves and window time today, which gave me a better chance for pictures. Both Audrey and Link had their photos taken while we were bathing him and Mickey was photographed while outside in the playpen. I had a busy (but fun!) day with the dogs today.


----------



## Max'sHuman

Great pictures! I love the close of Kelsey and Mickey is a handsome boy.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Max'sHuman said:


> Great pictures! I love the close of Kelsey and Mickey is a handsome boy.


He sure is  I love red-tris.

Thank you! That is one of my favorite shots of her.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Heh, bump!


----------



## Lonewolfblue

Hi Dakota Spirit....

Absolutely love this thread. And love the ideas of using Photography with the dogs. I just recently got my dog from a Humane Society that's about 3 hours away. I didn't see anything at the local shelter here that I liked, most here are pit bull mixes, etc. But here's the pic of my Blue Heeler/Austrailian Shepherd mix. The shelter didn't even have her long enough to get her online, when I saw here, I made several trips back and forth before making the decision to bring her home. Good pics online are a great way to get Good Dogs Good Homes.

Here's my shelter dog, one that I brought home.... Her name is Betty...


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Thanks Lonewolf 

Your Betty is gorgeous! I do so love Cattle dogs.


----------



## Shaina

Dakota Spirit said:


> Yeah, I think pictures have a lot to do with the overall image of a dog. Lets face it, our first impression is often based on how the dog looks - not only is it human nature, but it's the first bit of detail we get on that animal. If the representation is bad, the impression the dog is putting out to the public will be as well.
> 
> Thanks very much both Inga and Digit


There are practical aspects to that as well, since one of the things we take in (not always consciously) is body language. In the real world this is handy and all (this dog looks like he might bite me, that dog just wants to make me his new best friend), but unfortunately it often works against shelter dogs if they are frightened or shy :-(

Also explains one reason puppies are so much more likely to be adopted (awwww look at the cute widdle pudgy puppy!! I want it I want it!!  )

Judging by the pictures often posted on sites like Petfinder.com, it's pretty obvious that many places do not realize how much of an impact that image makes. The same dog in two different pictures (say in the back of a concrete run surrounded by chainlink fence vs. cleaned up in good lighting while doing something fun) can present two entirely different images.

That being said, I also realize that many, many shelters are way understaffed and brimming to the ears with stray, lost, and unwanted animals, so it's most likely all they can do to even get the pictures posted at all.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

I agree, Shaina. I can totally understand the whole "understaffed" aspect - we have *barely* any kennel workers as it is. The majority of the problems I see center around using the flash. Better then 50% of the bad pictures I see feature dogs with demon eyes because whomever took the shot didn't stop to turn off the flash. Overall I don't really fault the volunteers as I know not everyone has a good eye and (as you mentioned) there are time restraints. When the picture is of half the dog's face though? (and that's happened, believe it or not) I think maybe it's time for a little bit of a revamp in the system.

Now, for some more oldies. These are actually from an annual shelter event. I posted them in a separate thread quite awhile ago but I think it might have been lost. In any case, I figured they belonged here as well - especially since a lot of the dogs that attended were shelter animals in their past life.


----------



## Inga

I was excitedly going to say... I want the Mastiff, but then I read that he already has a home. I figured it was that or he had been on vacation in Hawaii. LOL Good for all of them having homes. You wouldn't believe the photos that our local shelter posts. Actually most of them say... Camera shy. Give me a break. 22 dogs the other day and there were only 5 with pictures and those appeared to have been taken from about 15 feet away with no zoom. The dog tied to a wall. Really makes a person want to rush out and check out the dog. In most cases you could not even guess the breed based on the photo. I think I mentioned once before that when I did volunteer out there and take photos and do write ups on the dogs that most of the dogs that were overlooked in the past were adopted. We actually observed people going down the isles and showing great interest in the photos and wanting to see a dog out based on the photo even though they could have just looked at the dog in the kennel. Some dogs just cannot show themselves off behind bars. I am so glad you keep doing this Dakota. I really like looking at your photos.


----------



## Max'sHuman

Sometimes I think the pictures say a lot, not just about the dogs but about the organization itself. The shelter where I got Max and the shelter I volunteer at both make an effort to take pictures of the dog outside and if it's not something that will be adopted in .0002 seconds, like a poodle or something, then they will have several angles. They are almost always happy looking pictures. Not surprisingly, these two organizations are wonderful. Part of it is that they are both, as far as I know, private. The facilities are clean, the staff friendlier than at a lot of places, and the dogs are not just put in runs and walked once a day, then get volunteers to work on training, socialization and they get a few walks a day. Granted the one I work at also is a low-kill shelter that operates primarily by pulling adoptable dogs from the county shelters to free up bed space. Anyway, these organizations have much higher quality pictures as well as better care for the dogs. If I adopt again I will surely go through an organization such as that, which cares so much for their animals. I don't mean to hijack the thread or anything, I just can't get over the discrepancies between different animal shelters. I'd much rather volunteer my time and money at a place where the animals are treated with such love and respect...


----------



## Inga

Max's Human, I could not agree more. That is why I no longer volunteer at my local shelter.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

-nods- It amazing what can deter someone or draw them in. Like with our shelter - we have these handing hoses that are used to spray out the kennels. Well, if the hose is left hanging in front of a kennel people will actually pass that group of dogs up. Doesn't matter if its a Siberian, GSD, whatever...its like a negative charge or something. I think it works the same with pictures. We've had pictures posted up where I couldn't even say 100% that it was a dog.

Speaking of not showing off well behind bars - I was thinking of talking to my supervisor about posting pictures on the dog's clipboards (pretty much like your idea, Inga.), do you think that would be a good idea? There are some dogs that literally balk at the passersby. *I* know the animals aren't truly like this, but I also know this can be a serious deterrent to people. Maybe a more welcoming picture attacked to their information would help? I don't think everyone looks at the website.

I think that is true as well, Max. Granted my shelter happens to be located in an area with one of the highest homeless animal problems in our state - so while the dogs don't get walked several times a day, there are volunteers that work with them, take them to the play area, etc. Anyway, I do completely agree. There *are* areas of this shelter that I would like to see improvement in, but overall I feel my time is well spent. I wouldn't want to work with a bad organization either.


----------



## jess_hawk

I think posting pictures on the kennels would be a great idea. You just don't get any idea of the dog's personality when they're in a kennel. Although actually I think KC (one of the greys, check her out at www.qcgreyhoundadoption.com/retiredracers.html and ignore the demon-eyes) does a lovely job of playing "please take me home with you" - she's very shy so when you open her crate she creeps to the back and then comes back very slowly to sniff fingers and get scritches. When you close the door, though, she puts her paw up to the bars like she's reaching out to you, as if to say, "But I thought we were friends!" and it just breaks your heart. She's one of my girls (I now have a trio of special dogs). My boy Tango, though - you just have to get him out to see what a gentleman he really is. He's new to the kennel and I immediately fell for him. I want to take a couple of really good pictures of him to show what a great, polite dog he is. He'll get adopted right away, I'm sure.

If you checked out the link I put in above, look at KC's sister Avalon. Would you even bother to click on the thumbnail? Its hideous! And whats worse is, they HAVE a decent picture of her. You just have to click on the thumbnail to get to it. She's death-by-chocolate beautiful and a major sweety, but what is the first impression they give of her? demon eyes and no ears, and a giant nose. It makes me want to cry.


----------



## MaddiesMommy

JeanninePC99 said:


> Consider seeing if the shelter will use your photos on their web listings! It's amazes me that more shelters aren't tapping the gifted photographers among their volunteers to help them present their pups in the best light online.
> .



That's a great Idea.. Where I used to live a close friend of my was a photographer and was a vol, at the shelter and she went in on tuesdays to take pictures of all the puppies and kitties for them to put up ont he web..


----------



## Dakota Spirit

jess_hawk said:


> I think posting pictures on the kennels would be a great idea. You just don't get any idea of the dog's personality when they're in a kennel. Although actually I think KC (one of the greys, check her out at www.qcgreyhoundadoption.com/retiredracers.html and ignore the demon-eyes) does a lovely job of playing "please take me home with you" - she's very shy so when you open her crate she creeps to the back and then comes back very slowly to sniff fingers and get scritches. When you close the door, though, she puts her paw up to the bars like she's reaching out to you, as if to say, "But I thought we were friends!" and it just breaks your heart. She's one of my girls (I now have a trio of special dogs). My boy Tango, though - you just have to get him out to see what a gentleman he really is. He's new to the kennel and I immediately fell for him. I want to take a couple of really good pictures of him to show what a great, polite dog he is. He'll get adopted right away, I'm sure.
> 
> If you checked out the link I put in above, look at KC's sister Avalon. Would you even bother to click on the thumbnail? Its hideous! And whats worse is, they HAVE a decent picture of her. You just have to click on the thumbnail to get to it. She's death-by-chocolate beautiful and a major sweety, but what is the first impression they give of her? demon eyes and no ears, and a giant nose. It makes me want to cry.


That's a great site! I adore the Greyhound breed. They are just such sweet gentle dogs. Lol, I have 'groups' like that  My current project dogs, I guess you could call it. It is especially nice to watch them go off to their new homes.

My god! Avalon is *stunning* ! They have some great pictures of her, so I don't understand the need to use that horrible one either. A lot of people will pass on something like that.



MaddiesMommy said:


> That's a great Idea.. Where I used to live a close friend of my was a photographer and was a vol, at the shelter and she went in on tuesdays to take pictures of all the puppies and kitties for them to put up ont he web..


That's what I'm currently doing . The site hasn't been working for me lately, but I'm getting it figured out.


----------



## jess_hawk

Yeah, my Av is drop dead gorgeous, if you ask me. And she's prettier than even the better pictures show. The greys are so awesome. There's such a variety of personalities, but they are all sweet, and totally suckers for attention.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

-nods- That they are 

Here are a few new ones. I forgot to post them earlier  There are only a few since I took mainly kitty pictures this time around.

Names:

no name (adopted!), no name (I think he has mange :/), Pugsy (Kay...I really don't like that name), and another no name. 

Sorry, I don't have much info on these guys yet.


----------



## Inga

Poor no name #2. I hate seeing dogs in this condition. Yeah, number 1. I hope it is a good home and the others get one also. Put some of your lovely pictures up on their clipboards and name them some stupid designer breed names. You will have a pretty good chance of finding a good home that just happens to be one of those people that really did just fall off the cabbage wagon yesterday when it comes to purchasing a dog. #2. An Ouchasaurus. #3. A sheptriever #4. A Labollie I am sure you can come up with better ones but let's face it. If you tell the folks it is worth a lot then it is. Sell it like the designer breeders do. There are a lot of people buying into that.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga said:


> Poor no name #2. I hate seeing dogs in this condition. Yeah, number 1. I hope it is a good home and the others get one also. Put some of your lovely pictures up on their clipboards and name them some stupid designer breed names. You will have a pretty good chance of finding a good home that just happens to be one of those people that really did just fall off the cabbage wagon yesterday when it comes to purchasing a dog. #2. An Ouchasaurus. #3. A sheptriever #4. A Labollie I am sure you can come up with better ones but let's face it. If you tell the folks it is worth a lot then it is. Sell it like the designer breeders do. There are a lot of people buying into that.


-nods- I really have absolutely no problem leading people to our "doodles" and "poos". If thats what they want to call their animals - great! At least they are rescuing rather then supporting a bad breeder.


----------



## jess_hawk

Awwww! 
I especially love #4, but I would take #2, too!


----------



## Durbkat

Ewww, is that what mange is? It eats the dogs skin?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Durbkat said:


> Ewww, is that what mange is? It eats the dogs skin?


Wow I didn't know there were still people that didn't know what mange was... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mange

Here is a link explaining what mange is.

I went through all of the pages last night and there were several I would have taken home in a heart beat.


----------



## Durbkat

I never even heard of it. lol


----------



## digits mama

Wow..more pics to pawn over..How I love to look here 

When I used to live in Louisiana I had a neighbor that had bunches of hunting dogs and cattle dogs. Bunches means about 60. 

He would allow them to roam around about 10 at a time in his feilds and they would come over to play with my potbelly pig. Sometimes they would come over doused in burnt moter oil. The moron would do that to keep them from getting mange. Not only that! Every now and then they would come in my yard and they all seemed to be nipping at thier gonads (males) What was happining was I found out that he would tie rubber bands around thier jewels to neuter them! Imagine weeding your flower beds to find them things in there. I had a screaming match with the neighbor over the idiotic way he did things. Eventually the dogs never came over anymore. Eventually the neighbor passed away and it all ended. Thank gawd! But I have heard that is the way that the ole timers did things. How gross poor dogs.


----------



## Inga

Hm, I met a few guys during my rescue work today that I would like to use those bands on. The world would be better for it if they did not reproduce. To think how animals suffer at the hands of Mankind is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Shaina

Inga said:


> Hm, I met a few guys during my rescue work today that I would like to use those bands on. The world would be better for it if they did not reproduce. To think how animals suffer at the hands of Mankind is just heartbreaking.


Are you proposing a reputable breeder program for humans?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Durbkat said:


> I never even heard of it. lol


Wow, your kidding right? That really *is* surprising.

Thanks Teddie - for both the link and comments.

digit - I've heard of that method as well. Whats worse is that people STILL do it. Like a 'home neuter' job. I can't even begin to imagine the pain. I know it involves cutting off the blood suppy...well shoot, it hurts just to have that happen on one finger! Must be horrible for the poor animals.

Thanks Jessie 

....and Inga, you've got my vote .


----------



## Lonewolfblue

Another thing I really like about your pics is the black frame around them. Very well done, and continue looking forward to your pics as you post them.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Lonewolfblue said:


> Another thing I really like about your pics is the black frame around them. Very well done, and continue looking forward to your pics as you post them.


When I first started taking pictures I used to leave that off. I think the boarders add a more professional look though.

Thanks!


----------



## Lonewolfblue

Dakota Spirit said:


> When I first started taking pictures I used to leave that off. I think the boarders add a more professional look though.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, it does.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Just some oldies 

Their names are:

Cornelius, Marshmallow, and a no name. 

Lol, lookit that fuzzy quality  I'm glad my pictures have improved a bit since then.


----------



## Jen D

Dakota, the pictures are great and I bet the calendar idea would be a great fund raiser. You might even be able to get a printing company to do it just for the cost of material. Do you train at the shelter?


----------



## Inga

OUCH! Poor no name looks rough on this picture. Looks like a Puppymill photo. When a persons heart breaks for the dog just by looking at the photo you know it is working. Keep up the good work. I bet you have saved a lot of dogs that would otherwise not have been looked at. A picture is worth a thousand words. and while the thousand words are being said, the person is getting to know the dogs personality and falling in love. Great Job Dakota.


----------



## Hound Bound

I remember Cornelius. THOSE ARE MY HAAANDS.
He was such a sweet boy <333


----------



## Dakota Spirit

> Dakota, the pictures are great and I bet the calendar idea would be a great fund raiser. You might even be able to get a printing company to do it just for the cost of material. Do you train at the shelter?


Thats kind of what I was thinking too. I need the higher quality as well.

Mm, a bit. I work with the dogs when I take them out for bathing and walks/play time but there isn't any big training sessions. There just isn't enough time :/



> OUCH! Poor no name looks rough on this picture. Looks like a Puppymill photo. When a persons heart breaks for the dog just by looking at the photo you know it is working. Keep up the good work. I bet you have saved a lot of dogs that would otherwise not have been looked at. A picture is worth a thousand words. and while the thousand words are being said, the person is getting to know the dogs personality and falling in love. Great Job Dakota.


Yeah, that little guy was pretty beaten up . I think it was a combo of neglect and abuse as he had a circular cut around his muzzle. You know the type you'd see with homemade muzzles? He's wasn't aggressive or anything though - just a little sweetie.



> I remember Cornelius. THOSE ARE MY HAAANDS.
> He was such a sweet boy <333


They are! I know, I loved him .


----------



## Jen D

Dakota, your pictures were awesome you have the perfect pictures of them, they need to use your pictures and have the pro make the calendar with them. A professional photographer could never get the shots you get especially knowing the dogs like you do. It is a tear jerker just looking at those pictures and knowing what it is like being in a shelter working with these dogs.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Jen D said:


> Dakota, your pictures were awesome you have the perfect pictures of them, they need to use your pictures and have the pro make the calendar with them. A professional photographer could never get the shots you get especially knowing the dogs like you do. It is a tear jerker just looking at those pictures and knowing what it is like being in a shelter working with these dogs.


Thanks, Jen. I really appreciate it . Often its hard to explain how much these photos mean to me, even if the quality comes out bad. Usually it's the only thing I get to keep from these dogs, so that alone makes them priceless.

I'm glad they also do well at getting the shelter message across.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

A couple shots of the girl we worked with today. 

Her name is Skittles and she is around 3 years old. They have her listed up as an ACD/Mix. She actually *does* have the build of an ACD - but looks basically like a very small bob tailed GSD . VERY sweet. She may have been adopted today. I'm not sure if the family ended up taking her yet.


----------



## Hound Bound

I really hope the people that were visiting with her decided to take her. She was such a sweet girl, and looked so sharp in that bandana


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Me too! There were like 5 people in that family - all older. Perfect for helping this shy girl come outta her shell .


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Got some new ones from tonight. 

Names go as follows:

no name, no name, Vince, and Shep. 

All have been adopted at this point, except for Shep. Coincidently his photo is also my favorite shot of the night. I think the old boy's face holds so much expression - plus I've always had a soft spot for the older dogs. They are usually so ready for retirement and would do almost anything for a simple scratch.

I'm also immensely happy that Vince has been adopted. As a TFT he is naturally a tiny little guy but he also little more then skin and bones. I'm glad he's got someone to help bring him back around.


----------



## Shaina

No name #2 looks almost exactly like my sister-in-law's dog, in that picture anyway.

And I agree that Shep's picture is the best...he just looks so world-wise, gentle, and patient. It's really a beautiful picture.


----------



## Inga

Shep is the best picture. There is wisdom in the eyes of an older dog. It is sad when you look into the eyes of a dog that knows his fate is uncertain at best. When I win the lottery I am going to set up a rescue for the less adoptable dogs. Older or dogs that just need a little more training to be the perfect family dog. Yes, I already know I just described every dog that ends up in the shelters. If I win the lottery I can save a whole lot more. I will spend money on advertising against puppy mill, back yard breeders and Petstores selling dogs. Now, I just have to win. Tonight on tv they had a show on about the rich folks in the world and the glamorous lives they lead. If only they would spend some of that money doing something like spaying and neutering all the shelter dogs. Hey, I can dream. As stated a few posts ago, I think the banding of certain people would help some of the problems in the world as well. LOL


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Shaina said:


> No name #2 looks almost exactly like my sister-in-law's dog, in that picture anyway.
> 
> And I agree that Shep's picture is the best...he just looks so world-wise, gentle, and patient. It's really a beautiful picture.


Lol, I was trying to decided earlier if she was a possible Puggle. Kind of has the face for it...but body type isn't correct.

Thanks! Shep's a good boy.



Inga said:


> Shep is the best picture. There is wisdom in the eyes of an older dog. It is sad when you look into the eyes of a dog that knows his fate is uncertain at best. When I win the lottery I am going to set up a rescue for the less adoptable dogs. Older or dogs that just need a little more training to be the perfect family dog. Yes, I already know I just described every dog that ends up in the shelters. If I win the lottery I can save a whole lot more. I will spend money on advertising against puppy mill, back yard breeders and Petstores selling dogs. Now, I just have to win. Tonight on tv they had a show on about the rich folks in the world and the glamorous lives they lead. If only they would spend some of that money doing something like spaying and neutering all the shelter dogs. Hey, I can dream. As stated a few posts ago, I think the banding of certain people would help some of the problems in the world as well. LOL


-nods- I agree. It would be great to have that kind of money and put it to good use - or to have someone else step up and take the job. I guess until then though, we just gotta keep doing what we are already doing.


----------



## jess_hawk

Awww, Shep looks so wise! 

One of my dreams in life (plan C or D, can't remember which... but then I don't have a plan A at the moment) is to get rich and have an all-animal rescue! Here's to winning the lottery! lol.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

jess_hawk said:


> Awww, Shep looks so wise!
> 
> One of my dreams in life (plan C or D, can't remember which... but then I don't have a plan A at the moment) is to get rich and have an all-animal rescue! Here's to winning the lottery! lol.


Lol, that would be awesome .


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I can always come to this thread to put a smile on my face. It just shows people how many great looking and loving dogs are in shelters.

I just made a thread about our rescues great news. I'm still radiant from the news!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Lol, I just got done commenting on yours .

I'm so happy that people seem pleased with my work - it's always rough when you hear someone say they don't go to shelters because all the dogs are ugly, or matted strays or whatever. The truth is, we get a ton of purebreds and beyond that, some really beautiful wonderful mixes.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Lol, I just got done commenting on yours .
> 
> I'm so happy that people seem pleased with my work - it's always rough when you hear someone say they don't go to shelters because all the dogs are ugly, or matted strays or whatever. The truth is, we get a ton of purebreds and beyond that, some really beautiful wonderful mixes.


I don't know how many times I've heard "thank you for what you do" when I am working with all of the animals. For me it's one of the most rewarding things I've done in my life! 

I'm not sure what some people see when they think of a shelter. Maybe huge, ugly monster dogs, that drool, bark all the time and bite people.  Most of the people I know that have pure breed dogs have rescued them and they're just as great as the ones others have bought...

Lol I saw.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I don't know how many times I've heard "thank you for what you do" when I am working with all of the animals. For me it's one of the most rewarding things I've done in my life!
> 
> I'm not sure what some people see when they think of a shelter. Maybe huge, ugly monster dogs, that drool, bark all the time and bite people.  Most of the people I know that have pure breed dogs have rescued them and they're just as great as the ones others have bought...
> 
> Lol I saw.


I wonder that sometimes too. They must have seen to many movies or something. More often then not though, I think people are just making excuses for themselves. I have no problem with good breeders (my own dog is from a breeder) but I don't make up reasons for passing up shelter dogs either. Especially when it's only going to serve in perpetuation bad myths.

-nods- Our bathing room is positioned right in front of hallway adopters walk out with their new dogs. It's always rewarding to watch families leaving all aglow with their new companions. Same for when you finally hand the leash over for the first time. The looks on people's faces are amazing.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Couple new ones: 

These guys are - 

no name, Chip (adopted!), and a sweet APBT mix named Autumn.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Oh I'd take "no name" in a heart beat! He looks like you woke him up from a good sleep lol. And Autumn looks like after the first picture hse got into the swing of things and started posing.. 

They are beautiful dogs and good luck to Chip at his/her new home!!


----------



## Inga

That is so funny, are they posing or what? Dakota are you available to fly to Wisconsin to help me with some pictures of my new puppy? I cannot pose him and take the photo and some folks just cannot seem to see it. It cracks me up how many folks still cut heads off in pictures. Are you kidding? Can't you see that? I am so happy for Chip that he got a home. I am hoping Autumn and Shep get a great forever home as well. (Sorry, the no name thing is just too sad, hence the generic name.)


----------



## digits mama

Dakota is blessed with the doggie picture taking touch I cant get a good one of mine for the life of me. Thanks for posting more of your shelter pups..I really really enjoy them.


----------



## jess_hawk

Oh, Autumn is so GORGEOUS!!! Literally brought tears to my eyes. Can she live under my bed? That FACE!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Oh I'd take "no name" in a heart beat! He looks like you woke him up from a good sleep lol. And Autumn looks like after the first picture hse got into the swing of things and started posing..
> 
> They are beautiful dogs and good luck to Chip at his/her new home!!


Isn't he a pretty boy? I love the dark faces on GSDs. Lol, I took a lot of pictures of her but these were the only two that really came out. She'd be in the perfect spot and then move her head right at the last second.



Inga said:


> That is so funny, are they posing or what? Dakota are you available to fly to Wisconsin to help me with some pictures of my new puppy? I cannot pose him and take the photo and some folks just cannot seem to see it. It cracks me up how many folks still cut heads off in pictures. Are you kidding? Can't you see that? I am so happy for Chip that he got a home. I am hoping Autumn and Shep get a great forever home as well. (Sorry, the no name thing is just too sad, hence the generic name.)


Lol, sure Inga! I'd love to take a day, or week, or even a month off and come down .

I must confess though, the 2nd Autumn shot was a combined effort between Hound Bound and myself. She stood behind me and turned on the sink to distract Autumn while I took the picture. We put the towels over her...because it was cute. She crossed her paws on her own though.

I know, I can't believe when you see parts cut off in pictures either. Especially heads! What are they hoping no one else will notice?

I agree on the 'no name' thing. I should just start writing names down on their paperwork...I've been told it's ok in the past. Unfortunately I am not the most creative when it comes to names.



digits mama said:


> Dakota is blessed with the doggie picture taking touch I cant get a good one of mine for the life of me. Thanks for posting more of your shelter pups..I really really enjoy them.


Lol, or just a lotta luck . I'm glad you enjoy them!



jess_hawk said:


> Oh, Autumn is so GORGEOUS!!! Literally brought tears to my eyes. Can she live under my bed? That FACE!


Sure! I'd love to take her as well, she has the best personality. Wasn't a big fan of the bath...but few of the dogs ever are.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Isn't he a pretty boy? I love the dark faces on GSDs. Lol, I took a lot of pictures of her but these were the only two that really came out. She'd be in the perfect spot and then move her head right at the last second.


He is gorgeous!! Justw e need though another huge boy.. But I'm sure he will make a great buddy for any family!



Dakota Spirit said:


> I agree on the 'no name' thing. I should just start writing names down on their paperwork...I've been told it's ok in the past. Unfortunately I am not the most creative when it comes to names.


Hey, Blacky or even Shep as you stated above is better than "no name".  Actually Shep is a pretty cute name.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> He is gorgeous!! Justw e need though another huge boy.. But I'm sure he will make a great buddy for any family!
> 
> Hey, Blacky or even Shep as you stated above is better than "no name".  Actually Shep is a pretty cute name.


-nods- I've heard some areas have trouble adopting out GSDs, but they get snatched up pretty fast around here. Provided he passes his behavior assessment, it won't be long before a home comes along.

I agree. Lol, we just had a Shep actually. It's one of those names that is cute when it only comes up every once in awhile. I could really see it being over used though.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

This was the only one I managed to get today as it was Sunday and we always have our hands full walking all the dogs. Though, I also feel this is another photo that must stand alone. Obviously this dog has been neglected for so long...I fear he doesn't have much chance left :/


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> This was the only one I managed to get today as it was Sunday and we always have our hands full walking all the dogs. Though, I also feel this is another photo that must stand alone. Obviously this dog has been neglected for so long...I fear he doesn't have much chance left :/


I get so emotional, mad, and upset when I see these dogs. They've been starved and neglected yet show strive to live. He looks like laying hurts him as much as if he were up running. 

The thread I made with the two bullies thatw ere adopted together; Princess was only 15 poudns when she was picked up. She had, had a litter of 12 and had kept eight alive by herself. Within the time she was rescued until adopted she gained over 50 pounds. It makes me so sick! 

I hope he makes a wonderful recovery or passes without any pain. It would have been hard for me to not spend the whole day at his side!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I get so emotional, mad, and upset when I see these dogs. They've been starved and neglected yet show strive to live. He looks like laying hurts him as much as if he were up running.
> 
> The thread I made with the two bullies thatw ere adopted together; Princess was only 15 poudns when she was picked up. She had, had a litter of 12 and had kept eight alive by herself. Within the time she was rescued until adopted she gained over 50 pounds. It makes me so sick!
> 
> I hope he makes a wonderful recovery or passes without any pain. It would have been hard for me to not spend the whole day at his side!


I know, I honestly can't understand it. No more then I can understand how people can surrender their 12 year old dogs because they suddenly didn't want them anymore. These people...I just don't ge it.

I haven't had a lot of computer time lately so I haven't seen your thread but I feel for the poor mama. We had someone surrender a litter of 12 pups but keep the mom...kind of makes me wonder. Then again, at least the entire litter could be fixed. Likewise we just recently had two mamas deliver their litters hear at the shelter.

-nods- It was hard. I had other people to pull me away though. If he must pass, it will at least be a peaceful one.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> I know, I honestly can't understand it. No more then I can understand how people can surrender their 12 year old dogs because they suddenly didn't want them anymore. These people...I just don't ge it.
> 
> I haven't had a lot of computer time lately so I haven't seen your thread but I feel for the poor mama. We had someone surrender a litter of 12 pups but keep the mom...kind of makes me wonder. Then again, at least the entire litter could be fixed. Likewise we just recently had two mamas deliver their litters hear at the shelter.
> 
> -nods- It was hard. I had other people to pull me away though. If he must pass, it will at least be a peaceful one.


And of all things I had to be listening to slow, sad music so now I'm teary eyed. 

We have a lot of older dogs get turned in.. I don't understand it either. I couldn't imagine giving up a dog I owned for years. Even if he did something wrong. I have lashed out on a few people, but what can I say I'm one of the people that cares for them and gets them healthy again. I think we have the right lol.

That sounds more like they were breeding her on purpose more than anything... So many people say oh it was an accident yet they don't get their mamas fixed. There is always something up that doesn't get told..

I think you replied to my thread.. Ziggy and Princess the two bullies that got adopted together..


----------



## Inga

It makes me angry when people don't get their dogs fixed and just keep having "Accidents" It makes me completely nuts when they blame the dog by saying "she's a sleaze." Then they laugh the sick little laugh and dump more unwanted dogs in your hands but keep the female unfixed so she can have more puppies a few months later. Some day a shelter worker is going to lose it on one of these low life creeps that come in to dump their dogs. No, it isn't going to be me. LOL I have wanted to slap a few of those people though. Then people that start threads saying... My dog got pregnant how did that happen? and they wonder why they don't get happy responses. I really think that everyone should have to volunteer in a shelter for a few months. People are simply so naive about how many animals die every year in shelters. Heck some shelters it is how many die every day. Then some people blame the shelter as if it is somehow their fault for the world over populating animals irresponsibly. Yikes!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Both of you have it exactly right. Honeslty...I can understand an "Opps" in some circumstances. Providing the owner of the mom takes responsibility for both the pups and the mom. That means getting her spayed, finding homes, the works. It doesn't make the accident any less unfortunate but at least they are taking some responsibility for it _now_. That seems such a rare occurrence though.

-nods- I really hate it when I see people posting (or saying) that all shelters care about is killing the animals that come in. It's not our fault that we are left to deal with other people's 'mistakes', nor have I met a fellow worker that didn't balk at the idea of PTS one more healthy animal. They are out there...but it certainly isn't the norm.

Oh yes, I remember those two now ^^ I thought you were referring to two new dogs. I also didn't recall that they were adopted together - that's nice.

Speaking of puppies...here's a new crop of pictures. 

Names are as follows:

Claude (I think..), Pearl, no name (adopted!), Missy (adopted!), no name (suggestions?), and another no name (suggestions?).

That last pup came in with two others - all covered in lice. I've never seen lice on an animal before...it was horrible as they were just simply covered. All three pups had to be shaved down to the skin before treatment could begin.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Oh Pearl is just absolutely beautiful!! How do you not take them all lol. We get so many bullies that are, don't get me wrong gorgeous, but my god!
And that first little pup, awww.

Are the no names male or female? That poor baby at the end, was only his mid section shaved? They are all again adorable, I'm glad I don't know what shelter you work at.. I'd have a hard time coming there and taking some dogs home!

Yep they were adopted together and our last email from them said they were non stop playing with each other and just loved each other. It was truly a happy ending.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

She is! You should see her in action - she loves the birds . We don't get a lot of full BCs, so it's kind of a treat to have her around.

The little APBT is a female, and I believe the shaved pup is male. Yeah, they only had their bodies shaved, but everything was combed over extensively with fine toothed combs. They are also receiving vet treatment now.

LOL!!! If I didn't live in an apartment, I'd be in a lot more trouble.

Thats awesome - I love those happy endings .


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> She is! You should see her in action - she loves the birds . We don't get a lot of full BCs, so it's kind of a treat to have her around.
> 
> The little APBT is a female, and I believe the shaved pup is male. Yeah, they only had their bodies shaved, but everything was combed over extensively with fine toothed combs. They are also receiving vet treatment now.
> 
> LOL!!! If I didn't live in an apartment, I'd be in a lot more trouble.
> 
> Thats awesome - I love those happy endings .


Oh don't tell me that!  I keep looking at her picture, she almost looks wolf like.

I thought the little pup looked like a Haidar; it means lion.. I thought it was cute lol.

I'm not very good with names..


----------



## Hound Bound

Is that Claude in the first picture? From the batch we washed yesterday? 

I think pic #4 did have a name- wasn't that Charlie? The one who was drugged and flopping around on his kennelmate? I don't remember the St.'s name, though :-/


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Oh don't tell me that!  I keep looking at her picture, she almost looks wolf like.
> 
> I thought the little pup looked like a Haidar; it means lion.. I thought it was cute lol.
> 
> I'm not very good with names..


Lol . She's got the pricked ears that kind of lend to a more wolfy face. Her body frame is actually rather petite though.

I like Haidar...it's unique and sounds like a strong name.



Hound Bound said:


> Is that Claude in the first picture? From the batch we washed yesterday?
> 
> I think pic #4 did have a name- wasn't that Charlie? The one who was drugged and flopping around on his kennelmate? I don't remember the St.'s name, though :-/


Claude, yes! I couldn't remember if you'd said Clyde or Claude .

No that's not Charlie. Charlie was more Spitz like remember, with a curled tail, plush coat, pricked ears, etc.? Dog #4 was in the kennel next to Charlie and the St. I don't think the St. had a name...he was probably reserved early on so wasn't around long enough to go through the whole process of naming and such.


----------



## Hound Bound

Ah, that's right. Laying down I thought he looked sorta like Charles :-/ I remember now, though. Did Charlie get adopted yet? He was such a dear. <3


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Yeah, they are both a brindley color.

Yep, he was adopted. That's why he was neutered  I felt so bad for him, stumbling around like he was.


----------



## LoveLost

Hey are either of you two (I'm guessing HoundBound is from the shelter, right DakotaSpirit?) going to the Pitbull Forum at the HS on the 4th?


----------



## Hound Bound

I'm not, but I know that Dakota is.
Are you attending one as well?


----------



## LoveLost

Hound Bound said:


> I'm not, but I know that Dakota is.
> Are you attending one as well?


I wish I could go. I really want the HS to start adopting pitties out as well, but I have work at night and need the money, so I really can't.  I'm just glad to hear Sam is going! I was a bit afraid no one was going to go! :/


----------



## Dakota Spirit

LoveLost said:


> I wish I could go. I really want the HS to start adopting pitties out as well, but I have work at night and need the money, so I really can't.  I'm just glad to hear Sam is going! I was a bit afraid no one was going to go! :/


Yep, as Hound Bound said (She is from the shelter as well) I am going to attend. Since it's a public event I'm mildly afraid that we'll get some avid supporters for banning...but I think there is only a slim chance of encountering that. Hopefully. I think Erica'll probably be there too, but I was a little worried of getting a small group as well.

Two new pictures today - 

Names:

Tia (adopted!) and Sarge (adopted!)

Hound Bound and I actually bathed Tia that day...lifted her up and everything. It was a bit of an experience . Lucky, she was only 8 months and still had a good amount of growing to do. Her paws were huge!! She was a real sweetheart though.


----------



## digits mama

Awwww....So sweet.....I changed my Christmas list now...All I want to see is you posting pictures of dogs that say ADOPTED!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Yep, as Hound Bound said (She is from the shelter as well) I am going to attend. Since it's a public event I'm mildly afraid that we'll get some avid supporters for banning...but I think there is only a slim chance of encountering that. Hopefully. I think Erica'll probably be there too, but I was a little worried of getting a small group as well.
> 
> Two new pictures today -
> 
> Names:
> 
> Tia (adopted!) and Sarge (adopted!)
> 
> Hound Bound and I actually bathed Tia that day...lifted her up and everything. It was a bit of an experience . Lucky, she was only 8 months and still had a good amount of growing to do. Her paws were huge!! She was a real sweetheart though.


Oh WoW! A Neapolitan Mastiff!!! I bet that was an experiance, he/she is a beauty! I would love to see one in person.

I agree I just want to see more dogs that say Adopted in your posts.


----------



## Hound Bound

You'll have to let me know how the Pitbull Forum goes, Dakota.

God I love Sarge o_o It was cool to get to see his new family come in while we were drying him off  I'm glad Tia got adopted, too. She was cool ^^


----------



## Inga

Tia is awesome. I can honestly say had she been here. I would have gave her a real good look and maybe a permanent home as well. What is up with Sarges hair is he wearing a blond curly wig or am I seeing things? LOL


----------



## Hound Bound

Inga said:


> Tia is awesome. I can honestly say had she been here. I would have gave her a real good look and maybe a permanent home as well. What is up with Sarges hair is he wearing a blond curly wig or am I seeing things? LOL



Nah, Sarge isn't wearing a wig  I was holding him on his back like a baby, and his legs were stretched out. That's the fur on the underside of his arms.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Lol, and I'd love to keep writing adopted after the names . Yep, Tia was definitely a new experience. I've seen a few Neos in the past, but this was my first time working with one.

LOL! No, as HB said, those are his furry legs . He was admittedly a bit stained in some areas, he just needs a good pro grooming session.


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> Lol, and I'd love to keep writing adopted after the names . Yep, Tia was definitely a new experience. I've seen a few Neos in the past, but this was my first time working with one.
> 
> LOL! No, as HB said, those are his furry legs . He was admittedly a bit stained in some areas, he just needs a good pro grooming session.


OH YOU KNOW WHAT?! I was going to say something before, but I forgot! lol 

A while ago I was contacted by the owner of a dog that got adopted out of our shelter! He was a corgi/pit bull mix named "Mark". Funny looking dog! Head and look of a pittie, but body was short legs and long body! Looked like a short/long pittie. Do you remember him?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

LoveLost said:


> OH YOU KNOW WHAT?! I was going to say something before, but I forgot! lol
> 
> A while ago I was contacted by the owner of a dog that got adopted out of our shelter! He was a corgi/pit bull mix named "Mark". Funny looking dog! Head and look of a pittie, but body was short legs and long body! Looked like a short/long pittie. Do you remember him?


Mark! I loved that dog!! Heh, he is always my example of an odd mix. How'd his owners find you?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

LoveLost said:


> OH YOU KNOW WHAT?! I was going to say something before, but I forgot! lol
> 
> A while ago I was contacted by the owner of a dog that got adopted out of our shelter! He was a corgi/pit bull mix named "Mark". Funny looking dog! Head and look of a pittie, but body was short legs and long body! Looked like a short/long pittie. Do you remember him?


He sounds like my Mahalo; she's a Corgi/Malamute. She looks just like a Malamute, but with short legs.  

Hey were are those new dogs? That's always the good time of the week.lol


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> He sounds like my Mahalo; she's a Corgi/Malamute. She looks just like a Malamute, but with short legs.
> 
> Hey were are those new dogs? That's always the good time of the week.lol


I've seen your Mahalo, it was a pretty similar outcome .

Here they are! I forgot my camera once so I'm a little behind. Here are the little beauties. It's actually going to take two posts to get them all in.

Names:

Olive (adopted!), Prancer (adopted!), Donna, Leona, and three no names.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Continued...

Names:

Sammy, no name (adopted!), Nick (he's deaf - but adopted!), Annie (adopted!), no name, and another no name - though he looks a lot like another GSP we had in named Dolf.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

OHHHH you made my day once again.

They are all so beautiful. Your rescue get's in a lot of different looking dogs! I'm so glad to see so many adopted ones! Thank you for posting these. I've been sick all day so this was good!!


----------



## digits mama

Merry Christmas to your shelter dogs....Im seeing the word Adopted! and it makes me smile.


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> Mark! I loved that dog!! Heh, he is always my example of an odd mix. How'd his owners find you?


They searched "corgie/pitbull" and found a picture I posted of Mark, now Durango, and PM'ed me. Funny thing is the owner now isn't the original people who adopted him from the shelter.

I don't know if you remember, but the guy who adopted him was a youngish (Early 20's-Late teens) and still lived with his mother (she came there to adopt him). Didn't think that would last  And it didn't. Guy moved, left Mark with his mother. The mother just abandoned him somewhere. Funny thing a vet the mother took her other dog (and owed money apparently  ) was the one who found Mark. Called the mother (microchip), mother didn't want him, so they tried adopting him out. Didn't work, no one wanted him cause he was pittie.  So someone who worked there took him! That's the person who contacted me  


Oh, how did the Pit bull forum go?


----------



## LoveLost

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> He sounds like my Mahalo; she's a Corgi/Malamute. She looks just like a Malamute, but with short legs.
> 
> Hey were are those new dogs? That's always the good time of the week.lol


OMG! DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS!?!?!! lol sorry, excited! ^_^ I'd really love to see a pic of your Mahalo! I have a Malamute myself


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> OHHHH you made my day once again.
> 
> They are all so beautiful. Your rescue get's in a lot of different looking dogs! I'm so glad to see so many adopted ones! Thank you for posting these. I've been sick all day so this was good!!


Lol . Yeah, we are the largest shelter in the state and one of the only ones in my area...so we get a good majority of the surrendered and stray animals. Plus I haven't noticed any real heavy breed trends. You see the typical Labs and Goldens but there is also a multitude of the another breeds represented.



digits mama said:


> Merry Christmas to your shelter dogs....Im seeing the word Adopted! and it makes me smile.


Me too .



LoveLost said:


> They searched "corgie/pitbull" and found a picture I posted of Mark, now Durango, and PM'ed me. Funny thing is the owner now isn't the original people who adopted him from the shelter.
> 
> I don't know if you remember, but the guy who adopted him was a youngish (Early 20's-Late teens) and still lived with his mother (she came there to adopt him). Didn't think that would last. And it didn't. Guy moved, left Mark with his mother. The mother just abandoned him somewhere. Funny thing a vet the mother took her other dog (and owed money apparently) was the one who found Mark. Called the mother (microchip), mother didn't want him, so they tried adopting him out. Didn't work, no one wanted him cause he was pittie. So someone who worked there took him! That's the person who contacted me
> 
> 
> Oh, how did the Pit bull forum go?


-sigh- Well I'm glad his new home seems to be a good one. He was a good dog but *very* strong. He's better off in a home with someone that didn't adopt him purely on the fact that he was part APBT.

The forum actually went pretty well. Bullseye came (with a canine representative ) and spoke a bit on the history of the breed + what has landed them in their current position. Then it was open comment for anyone to speak. One of the things I liked best was that several "converted APBT enthusiasts" attended and related their stories of originally hating the breed only to change sides. One lady even had an APBT service dog. There were a lot of people that were really passionate and no real haters, though a few did express their concern over dealing with the breed. I think there was mention of follow up meetings as well.



LoveLost said:


> OMG! DO YOU HAVE ANY PICS!?!?!! lol sorry, excited! ^_^ I'd really love to see a pic of your Mahalo! I have a Malamute myself


Lol, Teddie has plenty of pics. I'm sure she wouldn't mind sharing once she sees this .


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Lol . Yeah, we are the largest shelter in the state and one of the only ones in my area...so we get a good majority of the surrendered and stray animals. Plus I haven't noticed any real heavy breed trends. You see the typical Labs and Goldens but there is also a multitude of the another breeds represented.


That's cool! I think I already mentioned this, but we get mostly bullies and lab mixes. Any Bully is a favorite of mine so.. it's no problem. I'd really like to see a Neapolitan Mastiff now that I saw that pretty girl you posted, but we would never get her adopted out here. lol So I guess it's for the best that we don't..


> Lol, Teddie has plenty of pics. I'm sure she wouldn't mind sharing once she sees this .


Of course.  I already sent her a PM with a link to the pictures..I can't resist a chance to show off pictures of my babies.


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> -sigh- Well I'm glad his new home seems to be a good one. He was a good dog but *very* strong. He's better off in a home with someone that didn't adopt him purely on the fact that he was part APBT.
> 
> The forum actually went pretty well. Bullseye came (with a canine representative) and spoke a bit on the history of the breed + what has landed them in their current position. Then it was open comment for anyone to speak. One of the things I liked best was that several "converted APBT enthusiasts" attended and related their stories of originally hating the breed only to change sides. One lady even had an APBT service dog. There were a lot of people that were really passionate and no real haters, though a few did express their concern over dealing with the breed. I think there was mention of follow up meetings as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, Teddie has plenty of pics. I'm sure she wouldn't mind sharing once she sees this .


That's great to hear so many people came!!  I'm really glad to hear it went pretty well!  I wish I could have made it.

With Mark, I completely agree with you! He was a very good dog, but VERY strong willed and just strong! I'm just glad he found a home that suits him better 

And I saw the pics of the Mal/Corgi! SO cute!!  lol


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> That's cool! I think I already mentioned this, but we get mostly bullies and lab mixes. Any Bully is a favorite of mine so.. it's no problem. I'd really like to see a Neapolitan Mastiff now that I saw that pretty girl you posted, but we would never get her adopted out here. lol So I guess it's for the best that we don't..
> 
> Of course. I already sent her a PM with a link to the pictures..I can't resist a chance to show off pictures of my babies.


Lol, I'd be in heaven with the Bullies as well. Though we do get our fair share in this area, it's only recently that anyone has been allowed to work with them. Needless to say, I get my hands on as many as possible .

Yeah, Mastiffs are a lot of fun. Especially when they are convinced that they are the perfect lap dog. The rumors regarding drool are no joke though. Every time Tia shook her head the drool was flying. How could they wouldn't be adopted? Breed stereotypes?



LoveLost said:


> That's great to hear so many people came!! I'm really glad to hear it went pretty well! I wish I could have made it.
> 
> With Mark, I completely agree with you! He was a very good dog, but VERY strong willed and just strong! I'm just glad he found a home that suits him better
> 
> And I saw the pics of the Mal/Corgi! SO cute!!  lol


-nods- Me too. I remember being surprised at how strong he was for a little short legged dog. 

I think that was to be the first in several Pit meetings so perhaps you can make it to the future ones.

Mahalo is indeed a cutie .


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Lol, I'd be in heaven with the Bullies as well. Though we do get our fair share in this area, it's only recently that anyone has been allowed to work with them. Needless to say, I get my hands on as many as possible .
> 
> Yeah, Mastiffs are a lot of fun. Especially when they are convinced that they are the perfect lap dog. The rumors regarding drool are no joke though. Every time Tia shook her head the drool was flying. How could they wouldn't be adopted? Breed stereotypes?


Haha over the past year I find myself getting drawn towards the adult bullies that come in. I still get hooked by some of the pups, but the bullies have to be my favorite. Ziggy(adopted) as my favorite dog of all times when I was at adoptions. It was nice to see him get adopted.

It's hard enough to get a 60-80 pound dog adopted, just because so many people want those little lap dogs. While I love Ted with all my heart the huge dogs are always better for me. I love being able to bear hug them . We have an ABD and I don't see him geting adopted and he doesn't even drool that much.  No matter how much I love them not everyone does. Everyone wants the 1-3 pound dogs..


----------



## Georgpl

Our two girls, both came from shelters and we wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## RopingBarrels

Beautiful photos! The dogs are all so lovely. It's so saddening to see how many dogs are in shelters. It truely breaks my heart. I love looking at your pictures though!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Haha over the past year I find myself getting drawn towards the adult bullies that come in. I still get hooked by some of the pups, but the bullies have to be my favorite. Ziggy(adopted) as my favorite dog of all times when I was at adoptions. It was nice to see him get adopted.
> 
> It's hard enough to get a 60-80 pound dog adopted, just because so many people want those little lap dogs. While I love Ted with all my heart the huge dogs are always better for me. I love being able to bear hug them . We have an ABD and I don't see him geting adopted and he doesn't even drool that much.  No matter how much I love them not everyone does. Everyone wants the 1-3 pound dogs..


-nods- I know what that's like. I don't know if you read any of the stuff I posted on Kelsey but I ended up getting really really attached - just one of the dogs that calls to your I guess. She didn't make it (her health just slowly went out the window until their was no point anymore) but those are the ones you don't forget.

Ah, that's too bad. I always cringe a bit when people as "When do you get the little dogs in?" I don't mind adopting out little dogs - I just don't like it when people treat us like a pet shop.

Beautiful dogs, Georgpl 

Thanks Roping 


New pictures coming soon...


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Alright, here are some oldies that I don't *think* I've shared yet.


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> Alright, here are some oldies that I don't *think* I've shared yet.


Great pics!

I think I asked before, but just as a reminder I'll ask again. Is it ok to use your pics for the shelter video I'm making? I've been making it for a while, because I don't have enough time to work on it and Windows Movie Maker is a pain in the butt! But It is being worked on! So if you wouldn't mind, I'd like to use this bunch as well. I've been looking at your site taking some pics off of there (the pics are big enough  ) hopefully you don't mind! I'll give you full credit for the pics of course and link to your site!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

LoveLost said:


> Great pics!
> 
> I think I asked before, but just as a reminder I'll ask again. Is it ok to use your pics for the shelter video I'm making? I've been making it for a while, because I don't have enough time to work on it and Windows Movie Maker is a pain in the butt! But It is being worked on! So if you wouldn't mind, I'd like to use this bunch as well. I've been looking at your site taking some pics off of there (the pics are big enough  ) hopefully you don't mind! I'll give you full credit for the pics of course and link to your site!


Thanks! And nope, I don't mind . All of my dog pictures are actually up on the site, so you can use anything from there.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Two more oldies that I don't think I've shared yet:

The holidays are finally calming down and I can get back to my regular work schedule - starting tomorrow . Lol, I've been really bad about forgetting my camera lately so I'll make sure to tie it to my wrist this time. It'll be fun to finally have some new pictures.


----------



## Pawper

Dakota spirit, i do rescue work as well, so I know how you feel about loving them all, and caring for 1000 dogs at once! We had a photographer that did just like you are doing, and we ended up using the pictures for a calender and as a little blurp that went out on reminders and post cards from local vets....seemed to work really well!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Pawper said:


> Dakota spirit, i do rescue work as well, so I know how you feel about loving them all, and caring for 1000 dogs at once! We had a photographer that did just like you are doing, and we ended up using the pictures for a calender and as a little blurp that went out on reminders and post cards from local vets....seemed to work really well!


I've thought about doing a calender as well - and then donating any proceeds to the shelter. One thing that has really kept me from progressing though - is a lot of my pictures depict the dogs still in their shelter environment. Most of the other calenders I see show the dogs after they've found a new home - I didn't know if people would really be interesting in having pictures of dogs in a kennel hanging on their wall.


----------



## Cassie Nova

It might be a kind reminder that there are always dogs in shelters who are just as cute and sweet as those well-bred puppies.


----------



## Inga

Might be easier to start compiling pictures taken in spring outside. Do you have any nice grassy areas or treed areas you can take pictures? I would sneak in a few of them in their cages. good reminder to people that their are still wonderful, beautiful dogs in shelters. some folks don't want to hear about those. It makes it hard for them to keep pumping out the puppies if they have to hear about all those dying in shelters. Most of those people are the ones you hear quoted saying " the dogs in shelters have some kind of problem" Funny though, I worked with a lot of shelter dogs that were absolutely amazing. All they needed was a home and a chance to show it.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga said:


> Might be easier to start compiling pictures taken in spring outside. Do you have any nice grassy areas or treed areas you can take pictures? I would sneak in a few of them in their cages. good reminder to people that their are still wonderful, beautiful dogs in shelters. some folks don't want to hear about those. It makes it hard for them to keep pumping out the puppies if they have to hear about all those dying in shelters. Most of those people are the ones you hear quoted saying " the dogs in shelters have some kind of problem" Funny though, I worked with a lot of shelter dogs that were absolutely amazing. All they needed was a home and a chance to show it.



Lol, Cassie 

Inga - Unfortunately I don't have access to any areas like that. Our shelter is right smack in the middle of a downtown city. There are factories and a high way all around us :/. I *can* take pictures out in the play area but it tends to make things harder as all the dogs want to do is run around and play  I've been lucky enough to get a few good ones such as the GSD on the first page and the Red Tri Aussie...somewhere back in the pages  but that's about it.

One thing I can do though, is take more pictures while I am bathing. The dogs are out and happy - so that could be a nice substitute for a few pages. Plus, I'm not against sneaking a few kennel shots in. Especially some of the really special ones.

Thanks for the suggestions all.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Just giving a little update - 

I've been really busy with school lately (the semester is ending) so I haven't had time to get any of my new pictures up and organized. Just wanted to apologize for the delay and let everyone know that I *will* still be posting here. Hopefully I'll have some new material by Wed.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Just giving a little update -
> 
> I've been really busy with school lately (the semester is ending) so I haven't had time to get any of my new pictures up and organized. Just wanted to apologize for the delay and let everyone know that I *will* still be posting here. Hopefully I'll have some new material by Wed.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


I wondered where you'd been. 

My thread has also been down, but for other reasons. A whole litter came down with URIs and then parvo... Did you see my thread that Elliot came home with me? 

Well any way I can't wait until the new pictures..


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I wondered where you'd been.
> 
> My thread has also been down, but for other reasons. A whole litter came down with URIs and then parvo... Did you see my thread that Elliot came home with me?
> 
> Well any way I can't wait until the new pictures..


I remember hearing about that - I think the last update I saw recounted losing two pups thus far. How are they doing now? I hope Elliot managed to escaped the parvo window - it's such a nasty thing to get.

Thanks


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> I remember hearing about that - I think the last update I saw recounted losing two pups thus far. How are they doing now? I hope Elliot managed to escaped the parvo window - it's such a nasty thing to get.
> 
> Thanks


I wasn't sure if you had seen the thread(s) lol. I guess I'm still excited. He has been lucky to not get Parvo, but he's got kennel cough. He's becoming a very expensive dog to "doggy sit" for. I'm not sure how long he'll be here now. I haven't really heard anything from his foster and they were still dealing with the parvo there. 

They're doing better, but the last I heard there was another critical. One other was dealing with pneumonia and others with URI. It's not the wat to stay the new year.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I wasn't sure if you had seen the thread(s) lol. I guess I'm still excited. He has been lucky to not get Parvo, but he's got kennel cough. He's becoming a very expensive dog to "doggy sit" for. I'm not sure how long he'll be here now. I haven't really heard anything from his foster and they were still dealing with the parvo there.
> 
> They're doing better, but the last I heard there was another critical. One other was dealing with pneumonia and others with URI. It's not the wat to stay the new year.


That's too bad, I'm glad Elliot is doing ok though. I'll keep my fingers crossed for the other pups.

Now FINALLY some new shots. This is going to take a few posts. Also I decided to start writing 'unknown' rather then 'no name' because for one, more often then not it that I personally do not know the name yet - but also I think it sounds better. Like there IS a name to this dog - we just haven't figured it out yet 

Names: Kona, Tater, unknown, Scooby-Doo ( I know..I know), unknown, Tigger, Bailey, unknown.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Part 2

Names: Everyone here (except the sixth dog - that's Tater.) is an unknown BUT the first 4 are also all adopted


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Part 3

Names:

Mcgreggor, 3 unknowns, and Ginger 

That's all for now


----------



## Vixen16

Do you get a lot of Inus in your Rescue?? ive seen them in a lot of the pics..  .. some of those might also me Akita's though ((not sure)). 
I want to adopt...  ... I feel bad for all of them!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Vixen16 said:


> Do you get a lot of Inus in your Rescue?? ive seen them in a lot of the pics..  .. some of those might also me Akita's though ((not sure)).
> I want to adopt...  ... I feel bad for all of them!


No, not especially. I'd have to look back but I think I only have pictures of maybe 2 or 3 Shibas total.

We do get the occasional Akita/Akita mix (in part 2 of this batch, the 4th dog is an Akita mix) - but again, not overly common.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Couple more. These were taken while Hound Bound and I were doing personality tests.

Names:

Casey (Inga, you'd love this guy. He's GSD/Rottie cross and utterly stunning. Nice personality too.), Mr. Squiggles, and Bailey


----------



## Hound Bound

Aha! You called him Mr. Squiggles XD I can't believe that nonsensical name is legit now. Finally, my genius is recognized!

Casey was a sweetheart. I hope I don't work on Wednesday, so maybe I'll get to see him again. I want more hugs n' kisses


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Hound Bound said:


> Aha! You called him Mr. Squiggles XD I can't believe that nonsensical name is legit now. Finally, my genius is recognized!
> 
> Casey was a sweetheart. I hope I don't work on Wednesday, so maybe I'll get to see him again. I want more hugs n' kisses


Even Cecily recognized the name. You have free reign now and that could be dangerous 

I know :/ I really like him. He's a handsome dog though - there shouldn't be any adoption troubles.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Bump. I should have some new pictures today - provided things aren't too busy.


----------



## Inga

I am looking forward to it. I am easy, so you are no doubt right. I would love him. I have recently fallen head over heels in love with a few other rescues. I need to win the lottery so they can come home with me. They would if I would win.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga said:


> I am looking forward to it. I am easy, so you are no doubt right. I would love him. I have recently fallen head over heels in love with a few other rescues. I need to win the lottery so they can come home with me. They would if I would win.


Me too. It'd be great to win the lotto, buy a house with some land and then proceed to blow all the cash in benefit of these dogs. You'd get to save so many .


----------



## Inga

My big dream is to fund a low or no cost spay clinic. I would start with all the females and then go from there. Let's face it, the females fixed would solve the problem. I would also take in LOTS of dogs that are in need of a little extra care.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

That'd be great  I agree about the females - I also tend to think it's more important for them health wise. I'm always thankful for the no cost/low cost spay and neuter facilities. We had the Low cost spay and neuter van at the shelter last weekend and I loved seeing all the people that came in. Half them seemed well meaning but simply unable to afford the procedure in normal circumstances.


----------



## Inga

Hey, I can appreciate that. The vets around here get $300.00 for a large breed spay. Some more. Not everyone can afford that. I know that there are those who say then they shouldn't own a dog. Well, I know I would still want a dog no matter how broke I was. I am the type that would do everything I could for my dog. Many of these people would love to do right by the dog, but just cannot afford it. Vet costs are out of reach for many. Imagine if all those people had to get rid of there dogs. Then how many would be dying in shelters. Hence my dream of being able to help with those costs for the folks who love their dogs but can't afford to fix them. Shots would be greatly reduced as well.


----------



## Max'sHuman

I want Mr. Squiggles! What an adorable face. I hope he has found a good home by now.


----------



## LoveLost

If you do go, wanna get me a pic of the stray boy of mine?? *puppy eyes* pwease? lol  

Also, are you dog walking this sunday?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

LoveLost said:


> If you do go, wanna get me a pic of the stray boy of mine?? *puppy eyes* pwease? lol
> 
> Also, are you dog walking this sunday?


I was planning to  If he doesn't have his CA done (which is a pretty definite thing) then I'll do it. They named him Milo 

I was thinking about it, are you?


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> I was planning to  If he doesn't have his CA done (which is a pretty definite thing) then I'll do it. They named him Milo
> 
> I was thinking about it, are you?


lol Milo's not too bad of a name. lol I would've named him something with a R. He seemed to respond to that a bit more. oh well.

So he passed his BA right??? Just making sure! I figured he would, he's really sweet and took treats pretty gently! No probs with toys or rawhide treats so I figured he'd be ok, but you never know so I was a bit nervous. 

Yes I am planning on it, what time do they start now? It's been sooo long since I've been! Is it 9 or 10?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Well, you've got my vote Inga!

Max - He's a good boy. Not really my kind of dog, but he's got a sweet personality.



LoveLost said:


> lol Milo's not too bad of a name. lol I would've named him something with a R. He seemed to respond to that a bit more. oh well.
> 
> So he passed his BA right??? Just making sure! I figured he would, he's really sweet and took treats pretty gently! No probs with toys or rawhide treats so I figured he'd be ok, but you never know so I was a bit nervous.
> 
> Yes I am planning on it, what time do they start now? It's been sooo long since I've been! Is it 9 or 10?


Better then passed, he's been adopted! He was coming out of surgery when I arrived so the shot I have of him is all groggy  His picture is the first one posted.

We start at 10 right now.

Ok, names:

Milo (adopted!), Lawson (pictures 2, 3, and 4), Chloe, and 3 Unknowns (all the pups are adopted).


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Part 2

Names:

These three are all Unknowns. Both the Lab and the pup are adopted though. The ABPT has an owner (this is our second time picking her up off the street) and is recovering from a mandatory spay. If a dog comes in twice we are legally able to speuter them. I don't know about you...but it's always a sigh of relief for me when we get to go through with such a procedure. At least now she won't be running around in heat.


----------



## ChrissyBz

Dakota Spirit said:


> Part 2
> 
> Names:
> The ABPT has an owner (this is our second time picking her up off the street) and is recovering from a mandatory spay. If a dog comes in twice we are legally able to speuter them. I don't know about you...but it's always a sigh of relief for me when we get to go through with such a procedure. At least now she won't be running around in heat.


That is a great idea. Finally governments get something right.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

ChrissyBz said:


> That is a great idea. Finally governments get something right.


Hehe, I agree


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> Well, you've got my vote Inga!
> 
> Max - He's a good boy. Not really my kind of dog, but he's got a sweet personality.
> 
> 
> 
> Better then passed, he's been adopted! He was coming out of surgery when I arrived so the shot I have of him is all groggy  His picture is the first one posted.
> 
> We start at 10 right now.
> 
> Ok, names:
> 
> Milo (adopted!), Lawson (pictures 2, 3, and 4), Chloe, and 3 Unknowns (all the pups are adopted).


YAY!!  That's great! He sure got adopted fast! Which is wonderful, hopefully it's to kind people! 

Hehe, he looks so pitiful in that pic  ROFL, poor boy! I'm so glad he got adopted though! Thanks for the photo and update!!! 

Ok, 10 am, I'll be there this sunday.  See ya then.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

LoveLost said:


> YAY!!  That's great! He sure got adopted fast! Which is wonderful, hopefully it's to kind people!
> 
> Hehe, he looks so pitiful in that pic  ROFL, poor boy! I'm so glad he got adopted though! Thanks for the photo and update!!!
> 
> Ok, 10 am, I'll be there this sunday.  See ya then.


Yeah, he musta been a really sweet boy. We've been really busy lately too so I guess he was spotted quick.

Lol I know, I'm always afraid people will think I am taking pictures of dead dogs or something...so I always have to justify it with "They just had surgery!!"

Okay ^^


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> Yeah, he musta been a really sweet boy. We've been really busy lately too so I guess he was spotted quick.
> 
> Lol I know, I'm always afraid people will think I am taking pictures of dead dogs or something...so I always have to justify it with "They just had surgery!!"
> 
> Okay ^^


Yeah, people always seems to think there's something horribly wrong with the dogs that just had surgery! lol I can't name the number of times some one came to me when I was doing DMM telling me taht there was something wrong with the dog and they where worried about it. It was always a dog that just had surgery lol 

I can't imagine walking in somewhere and thinking they where documenting dead dogs!  Wow, that would be so wrong! lol

Yeah, he's a very sweet boy! Milo, he LOVED to carry around toys in his mouth and then bury them a little. hehe I only had him for a few hours but he was such a funny boy!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

LoveLost said:


> Yeah, people always seems to think there's something horribly wrong with the dogs that just had surgery! lol I can't name the number of times some one came to me when I was doing DMM telling me taht there was something wrong with the dog and they where worried about it. It was always a dog that just had surgery lol
> 
> I can't imagine walking in somewhere and thinking they where documenting dead dogs!  Wow, that would be so wrong! lol
> 
> Yeah, he's a very sweet boy! Milo, he LOVED to carry around toys in his mouth and then bury them a little. hehe I only had him for a few hours but he was such a funny boy!


I know, that APBT was howling like crazy so I was just waiting for someone to come rushing up and alert me to the trouble .

Yeah - I hope that's not what they are thinking. The dogs just lay in such weird positions sometime.

That's good! He'll be a nice boy for his new family ^^.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Bumpin' it back up - I should have some new pictures tommarow.


----------



## LoveLost

will you be walking tomorrow?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Yep, I'll be there


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> Yep, I'll be there


Cool!  Then I'll see you there.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Got a few more cuties for you guys 

Names:

Titus (his shot was purposely taken at that angle ), unknown, unknown (adopted!), and Butch


----------



## Inga

Awe, Butch looks like an older Beavis with 2 eyes. They are all cute. Titus almost looks like a bleached out Chessie from that angel and with those eyes.


----------



## digits mama

The one with the blue eyes....Love him/her.


The Peke made me miss Beavis again

The white one looks like Leroymydogs boy.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

What cuties! Butch is pretty funny looking..was he sticking his tongue out or does it stay like that? I've been seeing more dogs with tongue that hang out lol. It's so funny yet cute to me.



digits mama said:


> The Peke made me miss Beavis again


Did I miss something else? What happened to Beavis?


----------



## ChrissyBz

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Did I miss something else? What happened to Beavis?


Teddie: Nobody's "seen" Lorina for ages.



DS Love the Peke too. What a sweetie. Is he older? What a great name.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

ChrissyBz said:


> Teddie: Nobody's "seen" Lorina for ages.


Yes, but I thought some one knew something happened to Beavis..


----------



## digits mama

Oh no...Just missing seeing his pictures and getting Lorinas insight.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126

Dakota Spirit said:


> Got a few more cuties for you guys
> 
> Names:
> 
> Titus (his shot was purposely taken at that angle ), unknown, unknown (adopted!), and Butch



Butch just caught my eye right away, he looks so goofy and cute, I love those bugeyes!
Nessa


----------



## LoveLost

OoooOO! I'm stealing your pics again  Gah, I LOVE blue eyes!

I actually got a new program for video editing so I'm putting together my video with mainly all your pics  lol It's not great, but your pics sure help!! Keep 'em comin  Thanks!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga said:


> Awe, Butch looks like an older Beavis with 2 eyes. They are all cute. Titus almost looks like a bleached out Chessie from that angel and with those eyes.


Lol, I was wondering if anyone would make that connection . Yeah, Titus has those really golden wolf eyes (actually...my favorite color in dogs). He's a handsome boy. The picture of him on the HS website makes him look part APBT, but I didn't really see it in RL. I think he just has a blocky head.



digits mama said:


> The one with the blue eyes....Love him/her.
> 
> 
> The Peke made me miss Beavis again
> 
> The white one looks like Leroymydogs boy.


I know, blue eyes look real good on her.
Aye, me too.



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> What cuties! Butch is pretty funny looking..was he sticking his tongue out or does it stay like that? I've been seeing more dogs with tongue that hang out lol. It's so funny yet cute to me.
> 
> 
> Did I miss something else? What happened to Beavis?


Nah, I caught him in mid-pant  Peke's look hilarious when they pant...what with their little squashed mouths.



chul3l3ies1126 said:


> Butch just caught my eye right away, he looks so goofy and cute, I love those bugeyes!
> Nessa


It's funny...I am not a Peke person at all, but everyone else is LOVING this guy. While were doing his Canineality (it's like a personality evaluation) another volunteer asked to bathe him after we were done and he was getting a lot of looks from prospective adopters. It was kind of funny.



LoveLost said:


> OoooOO! I'm stealing your pics again  Gah, I LOVE blue eyes!
> 
> I actually got a new program for video editing so I'm putting together my video with mainly all your pics  lol It's not great, but your pics sure help!! Keep 'em comin  Thanks!


Lol, well I'm glad they are going to some use! I realized the other day that I totally called you Amber while walking. I'm out of practice, sorry!


----------



## PhotoMom

JeanninePC99 said:


> Consider seeing if the shelter will use your photos on their web listings! It's amazes me that more shelters aren't tapping the gifted photographers among their volunteers to help them present their pups in the best light online.


I volunteered to do just that at my local aspca and they turned me down on it. They said that they have to photograph the animals as soon as they come in and I got the impression they thought it would be just too time consuming with updating the webpage etc. 

But they use me for fundraisers.. pictures with santa etc.

Amber


----------



## Dakota Spirit

PhotoMom said:


> I volunteered to do just that at my local aspca and they turned me down on it. They said that they have to photograph the animals as soon as they come in and I got the impression they thought it would be just too time consuming with updating the webpage etc.
> 
> But they use me for fundraisers.. pictures with santa etc.
> 
> Amber


That's too bad. With my shelter, I was given access to the site so that I could upload the pictures on my own. Of course, I had also been volunteering for near two years at that point.


----------



## LoveLost

Guess what, MILO (my stray boy) was in foster care and got adopted to, from what I hear, a great family! With two kids (9 and 7 years) who he LOVES to death!  YAY!!


OH and we have a LOT of HUGE dogs (newfoundland, saint bernards, Great danes) at the shelter toda! lol

Hm, I didn't notice you call me Amber last time lol oh well no harm no foul


----------



## Shaina

Dakota Spirit said:


> It's funny...I am not a Peke person at all, but everyone else is LOVING this guy. While were doing his Canineality (it's like a personality evaluation) another volunteer asked to bathe him after we were done and he was getting a lot of looks from prospective adopters. It was kind of funny.


Same here...not a Peke fan at all. I do like Beavis, but that's because of Lorina's ability to really let his personality shine through her pics. I do like Titus and Lady Blue Eyes though...hopefully they get some attention too!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

ChrissyBz said:


> Teddie: Nobody's "seen" Lorina for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> DS Love the Peke too. What a sweetie. Is he older? What a great name.



Sorry, Chrissy - I just realized that I had missed your post. If I remember right, Butch is about 7 yrs old. He doesn't really act like an old boy though.

Woo, good news Love! Hehe, I know. The Newfie was getting a fair bit of attention what I was there. I think the St. was already adopted unless we have another and the GD was JUST coming in. Lots and lots of giants 

Me too, Shaina - they are both sweethearts.


----------



## LoveLost

You bathing at all Saturday? Or walking Sunday?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

LoveLost said:


> You bathing at all Saturday? Or walking Sunday?


Oops I missed this post somehow, sorry! I'll be walking on Sun.


----------



## LoveLost

ack, my hands hurt from those leashes! You have blisters too?

So you know what I did? I bought a leash I'm going to try out and bring to the shelter during dog walks! should get here in a week or nine days. Just excited! and it's pretty!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

LoveLost said:


> ack, my hands hurt from those leashes! You have blisters too?
> 
> So you know what I did? I bought a leash I'm going to try out and bring to the shelter during dog walks! should get here in a week or nine days. Just excited! and it's pretty!


Yes, yes I do  On my feet too...I don't mind though, I got me some Jake love...for at least a moment, heh.

AHA! That's awesome! Pretty's always good .

ETA: I promise I'll have more pictures to post soon!


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> Yes, yes I do  On my feet too...I don't mind though, I got me some Jake love...for at least a moment, heh.
> 
> AHA! That's awesome! Pretty's always good .


LOL I saw that doggy lap-dance you got!  HAHA!  That was really cute though! 

Wanna see a pic of the leash I got? They have a website, though mine will look a bit different. lol Customers I've talked to all say they make wonderful leashes *crosses fingers*!!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

LoveLost said:


> LOL I saw that doggy lap-dance you got!  HAHA!  That was really cute though!
> 
> Wanna see a pic of the leash I got? They have a website, though mine will look a bit different. lol Customers I've talked to all say they make wonderful leashes *crosses fingers*!!


Ahehehe 

Oooh, sure!


----------



## Mr Pooch

You know me Dakota always love a photo,keep em coming,Mr Pooch aka paparazi.lol


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> Ahehehe
> 
> Oooh, sure!


The color is like the third one on this page. Name is "Blue Red Pink"

http://ellaslead.com/mountain_ropes

And it will have a "traffic loop" (loop near the clip) like this lead, other then it will have Stainless Steele clamps:

http://ellaslead.com/inc/sdetail/123

Except it will have two clips so if the dog has two collars on, we can use one clip for each collar!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Mr Pooch said:


> You know me Dakota always love a photo,keep em coming,Mr Pooch aka paparazi.lol


Lol, shelter dogs can use all the publicity they can get 



LoveLost said:


> The color is like the third one on this page. Name is "Blue Red Pink"
> 
> http://ellaslead.com/mountain_ropes
> 
> And it will have a "traffic loop" (loop near the clip) like this lead, other then it will have Stainless Steele clamps:
> 
> http://ellaslead.com/inc/sdetail/123
> 
> Except it will have two clips so if the dog has two collars on, we can use one clip for each collar!


Oh Ella's Leads, I know them! A lot of bullie owners swear by their leashs . They are supposed to be really strong and comfortable.

That double clip feature is a neat idea. It's unlikely both will break at the same time


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> Lol, shelter dogs can use all the publicity they can get
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Ella's Leads, I know them! A lot of bullie owners swear by their leashs . They are supposed to be really strong and comfortable.
> 
> That double clip feature is a neat idea. It's unlikely both will break at the same time


Yup! Probably won't be here till after next sunday thouhg  So I can't try it out then! They have to order more of the rope I got, so it's going to take a bit longer *sadness* lol

I can't wait to try it out though!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Awe, well at least I won't miss it's first shelter outting them .

Heh, if it's awsome I may just have to get one myself.


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> Awe, well at least I won't miss it's first shelter outting them .
> 
> Heh, if it's awsome I may just have to get one myself.


lol I wonder, if I recomend people....if I get a discount on my next buy........hmm........haha!  lol jk! that would be cool though.

I'll try it on my dog first then, I guess. Though he's not a good test lol he needs to pull harder! rofl! 

I know a lot of people (pittie and non-pittie) people who are swearing by these leads now! Hopefully they don't kill my hands!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

LoveLost said:


> lol I wonder, if I recomend people....if I get a discount on my next buy........hmm........haha!  lol jk! that would be cool though.
> 
> I'll try it on my dog first then, I guess. Though he's not a good test lol he needs to pull harder! rofl!
> 
> I know a lot of people (pittie and non-pittie) people who are swearing by these leads now! Hopefully they don't kill my hands!


AHA!

Lucas is too well behaved...he needs to be taught to be a proper Mal again 

Lol, now wouldn't that be nice. I wonder what it's like to have hands without rope burns...


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> AHA!
> 
> Lucas is too well behaved...he needs to be taught to be a proper Mal again
> 
> Lol, now wouldn't that be nice. I wonder what it's like to have hands without rope burns...


wow....now that's a thouhgT! Hands without rope burns. I can't even imagine it!  haha! 

Hopefully I will find out soon


----------



## Dakota Spirit

LoveLost said:


> wow....now that's a thouhgT! Hands without rope burns. I can't even imagine it!  haha!
> 
> Hopefully I will find out soon


Lol, then you can tell us all what heaven's like


----------



## LoveLost

Dakota Spirit said:


> Lol, then you can tell us all what heaven's like


ROFLMAO!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Okay, so how about some golden oldies.

As always, I'm fairly certain I haven't shared these before...but there are a lot of pages to go through. Sometimes I forget what I've already seen . Only 3 pictures, but I figured they bared sharing 

First, some close ups of the blue APBT I shared on page 5. 

Next is a spaniel girl I worked with a LONG time ago.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Only three new ones tonight, guys. Sorry I've been kind of absent in updating this lately. Things have been especially busy and I haven't gotten as many photo opportunities. Tonight I was training the new volunteers so most of my time was taken up with them. Heh, I'm so tired 

Names:
Sasha, and three unknowns.


----------



## ChrissyBz

Aww, but all three no, wait four, are so cute.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

ChrissyBz said:


> Aww, but all three no, wait four, are so cute.


Lol, that they are


----------



## digits mama

Thanks Dakota. I always need your puppy updates. They do a mind some good.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Awr, thanks Digit ^^


----------



## Mr Pooch

Dakota i just went through the whole thread and cant believe these dogs are even given up!! On page 3 there is a dog with wheels at the back,does the dog have three legs? such a noble looking face.On page 5 is my favourite its a blond colouring with a red nose,that dog is stunning.Dakota all the dogs are beautiful and the pictures brilliant.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Mr Pooch said:


> Dakota i just went through the whole thread and cant believe these dogs are even given up!! On page 3 there is a dog with wheels at the back,does the dog have three legs? such a noble looking face.On page 5 is my favourite its a blond colouring with a red nose,that dog is stunning.Dakota all the dogs are beautiful and the pictures brilliant.


I wonder that a lot too - particularly when it's a 15 year old dog that has lived with it's owners it's entire life.

No, Scooter (Heh, I didn't name him ) had all four legs - but is back two were paralyzed so someone donated the wheelchair for him. 

On page 5 I think you were looking at Sampson (with the brindle face?). He was a buddy of mine for awhile, as he was in and out of foster homes and with us at the shelter for about 2 months. He was a good boy though, and eventually got adopted.

Thanks Pooch


----------



## Mr Pooch

This one,he/she is a stunner


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Mr Pooch said:


> This one,he/she is a stunner


Oh, that boy! I loved him as well. Loved his little ears


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Heh, I've FINALLY got some new ones for you guys. School has been kicking my butt lately so I've been a bit behind . Hope it was worth the wait!

Names: Harley (Adopted!), Honey, unknown, unknown, Peaches, Pecan, and Midge (Adopted)

More coming in a minute...

ETA: Excuse the uneven borders. I don't have my usual programs so I've had to attempt to do them by hand.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Last two 

Names: unknown and Riggs. Riggs actually belongs to a staff member but she brings him close to every day. Lol, Riggs is pretty much my best bud


----------



## Inga

Oh Peaches you have the face of an Angel. Look at those thoughtful eyes. He looks like he is pleading with me to come and adopt him. What is up with that shelter Dakota, Don't they pay the heat bills? So many of the dogs are sitting around with blankets on them all the time. LOL
I actually drove an hour to go to a shelter today and walked several dogs. They had some gorgeous puppies and I wanted to kick my own backside when I realized I should have brought my cameras. There is a Pit mix there that looks so much like a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever it is crazy. Mom was definitely a Pit, Dad as usual was unknown. My guess a Golden retriever. Love the pictures once again. I was beginning to think you were giving up on us. LOL

What happened to Pecan and Midge if the last 2 are unknown and riggs?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Peaches is way to cute to be in a shelter without a home!!! I want him!

Is the last unknown a Shih Tzu? He/she looks limp., must be sleeping pretty well. I missed seeing you pictures!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Inga said:


> Oh Peaches you have the face of an Angel. Look at those thoughtful eyes. He looks like he is pleading with me to come and adopt him. What is up with that shelter Dakota, Don't they pay the heat bills? So many of the dogs are sitting around with blankets on them all the time. LOL
> I actually drove an hour to go to a shelter today and walked several dogs. They had some gorgeous puppies and I wanted to kick my own backside when I realized I should have brought my cameras. There is a Pit mix there that looks so much like a Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever it is crazy. Mom was definitely a Pit, Dad as usual was unknown. My guess a Golden retriever. Love the pictures once again. I was beginning to think you were giving up on us. LOL
> 
> What happened to Pecan and Midge if the last 2 are unknown and riggs?


Lol, oh yeah - it actually gets too hot for my tastes half the time. If any of the dogs are wrapped up in blankets, it means they are just out of surgery (spay/neuter) They wrap the dogs up for comfort and I think for security. Most of them wake up pretty confused.

Oh, you should have! I woulda love to see some little pit mix pups ^^ Nova's make for some real cuties as well. I bet they were darling.

Lol, yeah...I just realized how lax I'd been.

I'm not sure what you mean by your last sentence 



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Peaches is way to cute to be in a shelter without a home!!! I want him!
> 
> Is the last unknown a Shih Tzu? He/she looks limp., must be sleeping pretty well. I missed seeing you pictures!


Shih Tzu mix if I remember right. He's been adopted as well - though I forgot to put that in the post. Yeah he was crashed, just out of his neuter surgery.

Thanks guys! I really loved Peaches as well - she is a HANDFUL though. Got out of her kennel once or twice while we were getting other dogs


----------



## Inga

I just couldn't see the last pictures right away. Don't know what was up with that. LOL I see them now. Maybe I had momentary blindness. LOL There was a little of Australian Cattle dogs there too. Sooooo Cute. None of them were any good on a leash so I gave them a crash course in leash walking and sit on command. Makes a difference between adopt and euthanasia many times. This shelter is near an area where there is quite a bit of dog fighting so they never have a shortage of Pits and Pit mixes. You are right, they are absolutely adorable. Many of them do not make it onto the floor, but the ones that do are usually wonderful little dogs. There were also 3 little designer breeds. Scared out of their minds being there. One was a Chiweenie as they call them. Chihuahua/Doxie mix and 2 Shih tzu Pom mixes. It is sad to see dogs like this coming in and then knowing other people are pumping these types of dogs out at a phenomenal rate to make a buck. There was a Puppy Mill bust in Wisconsin recently also so some of the other local shelters are seeing tons of the little designs. How unfair is it all? I am not a fan of those small dogs, but I just wanted to take them home. Actually, I am not a good judge of any dog. Once I work with a dog for a few minutes I think it is great no matter what. They start out sort of nutty and then they want to come home with me. I hate that, it is so hard to say no. If I win the lottery I am going back to adopt the little cattle dog and one of the Border/Pits. They are so nervous and unadaptable but did great with me and wanted to come home. Lack of money keeps my numbers small right now.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Shih Tzu mix if I remember right. He's been adopted as well - though I forgot to put that in the post. Yeah he was crashed, just out of his neuter surgery.
> 
> Thanks guys! I really loved Peaches as well - she is a HANDFUL though. Got out of her kennel once or twice while we were getting other dogs


Well that makes a lot of sense.  I guess I'd be out too lol.

Peaches is such a pretty girl though; I callered her a boy..Don't tell her.  I really wish I could have another dog, but there will always be another and another and another that I'd like to bring home. 

I hope I'm able to get a lot of pictures tomorrow and Sunday I may be going to a pub to support a rescue i've worked with. I hope they don't have dogs there lol..that couldn't be to safe. Buy a beer and adopt a dog lol.

Thank you for posting these!!


----------



## Inga

Heck Teddie, I think that is something my local shelter might try. Once and awhile they do 2 for deals. Buy one get the second for half price. These are animals we are talking about and people will actually sit there and say, "Well, we might want a second dog down the road and it is a good deal to get them both now." There have also been comments like, "Hurry in because they will all be gone by the weekend." See where I have issues with this place? Many folks do. 
Dakota, does your shelter fix the dogs once the adopt is completed? Do they do it on site? Is there a vet on staff all the time?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Inga said:


> Heck Teddie, I think that is something my local shelter might try. Once and awhile they do 2 for deals. Buy one get the second for half price. These are animals we are talking about and people will actually sit there and say, "Well, we might want a second dog down the road and it is a good deal to get them both now." There have also been comments like, "Hurry in because they will all be gone by the weekend." See where I have issues with this place? Many folks do.
> Dakota, does your shelter fix the dogs once the adopt is completed? Do they do it on site? Is there a vet on staff all the time?


Inga, The city shelter I've worked with has done that..two for one deal. It's only happened a few times and they were dogs that had to go together and had been with the shelter for way to long. I don't think they ever did get adopted..one could climb straight up an 8 ft fence. I was told by one of the officers one day they went out to the play area part of the shelter and all they saw was a big furry butt going over the fence.  They would actually get sick if seperated from one another; they came in that way. They're all they had to survive on the street and you could tell when looking at them. It's sad, but one way or another they got to stay together.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Well that makes a lot of sense.  I guess I'd be out too lol.
> 
> Peaches is such a pretty girl though; I callered her a boy..Don't tell her. I really wish I could have another dog, but there will always be another and another and another that I'd like to bring home.
> 
> I hope I'm able to get a lot of pictures tomorrow and Sunday I may be going to a pub to support a rescue i've worked with. I hope they don't have dogs there lol..that couldn't be to safe. Buy a beer and adopt a dog lol.
> 
> Thank you for posting these!!


Lol, she wouldn't know. She acts like a little tomboy . Ah, I know what you mean. That's among the multitude of reasons I started taking pictures. I couldn't adopt them so I needed to come up with another way to remember all my buddies. I hope so too - you guys always have such great looking dogs.



Inga said:


> Heck Teddie, I think that is something my local shelter might try. Once and awhile they do 2 for deals. Buy one get the second for half price. These are animals we are talking about and people will actually sit there and say, "Well, we might want a second dog down the road and it is a good deal to get them both now." There have also been comments like, "Hurry in because they will all be gone by the weekend." See where I have issues with this place? Many folks do.
> Dakota, does your shelter fix the dogs once the adopt is completed? Do they do it on site? Is there a vet on staff all the time?


Inga, I think you NEED to get those puppies 

Yep we do it once the adoption goes through or if the dog is there long enough we just go ahead and do it, even if they haven't be adopted yet. Sometime before leaving they are all fixed (We even fix the rabbits now - several vets in the area have worked out deals with us). The dogs and cats are all done by on site vet staff though - they are there everyday tending to the dogs as need be. I think we are very lucky in that respect.



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Inga, The city shelter I've worked with has done that..two for one deal. It's only happened a few times and they were dogs that had to go together and had been with the shelter for way to long. I don't think they ever did get adopted..one could climb straight up an 8 ft fence. I was told by one of the officers one day they went out to the play area part of the shelter and all they saw was a big furry butt going over the fence.  They would actually get sick if seperated from one another; they came in that way. They're all they had to survive on the street and you could tell when looking at them. It's sad, but one way or another they got to stay together.


Same with us. It doesn't happen a lot with dogs but every once in awhile we get an old pair of bonded cats that really need to go together. In those cases they usually offer such a reduced price that it might as well be two for one.


----------



## Mr Pooch

Hey Dakota,the brown/tan Pit/Staff? looks just like Carter,Darkmoons Pooch.

I know i f*** around here sometimes laugh wise(im boozy 2night been out),but ive got so much admiration for people like you and Ted who work in the shelters and see the things we either pretend aint happening or just phaze it out our minds.
Be proud gal"wink"


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Mr Pooch said:


> Hey Dakota,the brown/tan Pit/Staff? looks just like Carter,Darkmoons Pooch.
> 
> I know i f*** around here sometimes laugh wise(im boozy 2night been out),but ive got so much admiration for people like you and Ted who work in the shelters and see the things we either pretend aint happening or just phaze it out our minds.
> Be proud gal"wink"


Aww,thanks Pooch. I really appreciate it 

Peaches does look a bit like Carter. I suspect she is somewhere along the lines of Staff/Pitt/Mystery mutt. Their faces definitely have similar attributes.


----------



## digits mama

Thats why I love ted and Dakota and Inga...they keep me in perspective to the reality of things. One day I want to be just like em.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

digits mama said:


> Thats why I love ted and Dakota and Inga...they keep me in perspective to the reality of things. One day I want to be just like em.


Aw, but digit you're already so sweet  Lookit those dog's you've rescued into your home - that's just as good!


----------



## digits mama

Ekk..Dozer wasnt a rescue..I just stole him from the BF years ago...And Puddles and Iris were "gifts" from my loving mother I never had a chance to really rescue...except for Ollie I guess.. But...Nothing even closse compares to what you guys do all the time.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

digits mama said:


> Ekk..Dozer wasnt a rescue..I just stole him from the BF years ago...And Puddles and Iris were "gifts" from my loving mother I never had a chance to really rescue...except for Ollie I guess.. But...Nothing even closse compares to what you guys do all the time.


Ah, but still you're still made of plenty to admire. Thanks for the comments, they are much appreciated


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Lots of new ones for you guys today. Once again, please ignore the uneven borders. I'm still having to do them by hand.

Names: Two unknowns, Koby (adopted!), Sadie, Scuba, unknown, and Luna (my two favorite shots of the evening.)

...couple more coming.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

and these guys are...

Kirby and Ripley.


----------



## Inga

Ah Oh, She is a beauty.... When will you be sending her to my house? I can be ready after 4:00 tomorrow to receive such a happy go lucky package. I love that smile and those giant eyebrows match Olivers.







I think she would be a great fit.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Oh Inga, I'll send her out right away  She's a great girl and LOVES to cuddle. Her head has a bit of an interesting shape (She has a really steep stop) but it just makes her all the prettier.

Lol, and I'm sure she wouldn't mind hanging out with your boys


----------



## Shaina

Aw, the first unknown one has a cute little semi-pinhead 

I'm back on the rescue market, after getting rejected earlier today for living in an apartment *sigh* To add to the fun, something like 80% of the shelter dogs in the not-chicago portion of Illinois are labelled pit bulls, and "pit bulls" are banned from every single apartment I've seen. Methinks this is a vicious circle...


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I love Ripley! He reminds me a lot of our Ebony.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Shaina said:


> Aw, the first unknown one has a cute little semi-pinhead
> 
> I'm back on the rescue market, after getting rejected earlier today for living in an apartment *sigh* To add to the fun, something like 80% of the shelter dogs in the not-chicago portion of Illinois are labelled pit bulls, and "pit bulls" are banned from every single apartment I've seen. Methinks this is a vicious circle...


He was 

Man, that's a real pain. It doesn't leave you with a lot of options either. Perhaps look into breed rescue?



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I love Ripley! He reminds me a lot of our Ebony.


He's a very good boy! You're right, they do have similar facial features.


----------



## Shaina

Dakota Spirit said:


> He was
> 
> Man, that's a real pain. It doesn't leave you with a lot of options either. Perhaps look into breed rescue?


I have been, though the only thing I've found so far is a Great Pyr rescue near the middle of the state -- I love pyrs but they aren't a breed I would want to actually own, you know? They are beautiful and sweet, but just don't fit my lifestyle.

Of course, if we find the perfect dog before we move (June-ish) that would work too -- Ohio has a ridiculous overpopulation problem. The shelters are constantly full of every age and breed, it's awful. I actually know of 20 shelters, rescues, or breed rescues within a 20-30 minute drive of me, off hand. I'm sure there are others as well of which I am unaware. 

I wasn't rejected directly for living in an apartment, but because the dog in question has a barking problem I was unaware of when I applied, so they didn't want him in an apartment. To be honest I'm glad they were upfront about it, and I'm sure my neighbors are eternally grateful.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Shaina said:


> I have been, though the only thing I've found so far is a Great Pyr rescue near the middle of the state -- I love pyrs but they aren't a breed I would want to actually own, you know? They are beautiful and sweet, but just don't fit my lifestyle.
> 
> Of course, if we find the perfect dog before we move (June-ish) that would work too -- Ohio has a ridiculous overpopulation problem. The shelters are constantly full of every age and breed, it's awful. I actually know of 20 shelters, rescues, or breed rescues within a 20-30 minute drive of me, off hand. I'm sure there are others as well of which I am unaware.
> 
> I wasn't rejected directly for living in an apartment, but because the dog in question has a barking problem I was unaware of when I applied, so they didn't want him in an apartment. To be honest I'm glad they were upfront about it, and I'm sure my neighbors are eternally grateful.


That makes sense. A Pyr in an apartment would be a bit rough, anyways. Wow, I didn't realize you guys had such an overpopulation problem. We have one, maybe two shelters in the area. There are some further away - but nowhere near your numbers.

Yeah, sounds like it was for the best. I always appreciate it when shelters are upfront with any problems the dog may have. I obviously understand the urgency to get them out of there - but hiding crucial information is rarely going to end well.


----------



## Shaina

Dakota Spirit said:


> That makes sense. A Pyr in an apartment would be a bit rough, anyways. Wow, I didn't realize you guys had such an overpopulation problem. We have one, maybe two shelters in the area. There are some further away - but nowhere near your numbers.
> 
> Yeah, sounds like it was for the best. I always appreciate it when shelters are upfront with any problems the dog may have. I obviously understand the urgency to get them out of there - but hiding crucial information is rarely going to end well.


True, a Pyr would make an apartment pretty cramped, and to think I think _Kim_ sheds...

I actually did a superficial count (petfinder + some rescues I know of which aren't listed there but which I know also have dogs right now), and in just shelters or rescues which take dogs (sometimes other animals too, sometimes now), we have at least 24 within a 30 minute drive in any direction (from my house, not the city in general). Maybe 2/3 breed-specific or other such private rescues (very rough estimate), and 1/3 county- or city-run, with the later 1/3 having the vast majority of the dogs. It's really, really bad here.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Shaina said:


> True, a Pyr would make an apartment pretty cramped, and to think I think _Kim_ sheds...
> 
> I actually did a superficial count (petfinder + some rescues I know of which aren't listed there but which I know also have dogs right now), and in just shelters or rescues which take dogs (sometimes other animals too, sometimes now), we have at least 24 within a 30 minute drive in any direction (from my house, not the city in general). Maybe 2/3 breed-specific or other such private rescues (very rough estimate), and 1/3 county- or city-run, with the later 1/3 having the vast majority of the dogs. It's really, really bad here.


That is pretty bad  I hope in time the problem can be alleviated a bit.

Here are the new pups, for you guys.

Names:
Rosco, Buddy, Roxie (We washed all three of these guys - they were ALL sweethearts. It was nice because inevitably you get a wild dog that isn't a lot of fun to bathe ), Honey, Buck, and Annabell. Annie is still really shy, as you can see from the picture. She's a real sweetheart though - just needs someone to take it slow with her.

Enjoy!


----------



## cvcraven

They all look like such sweeties!!


----------



## Inga

LOL Another set of jumbo eyebrows on Miss Roxie. I love it. They are all beautiful as usual. I sure hope they all get homes. I think Buck wins the sadest face award out of this batch. What is he a Pit/SharPei/Lab?

Dakota, Luna the Rottie has not arrived at my house yet. I just went back and looked again at her picture. Looks like the gal holding her was standing on her tail. lol


----------



## Dakota Spirit

cvcraven said:


> They all look like such sweeties!!


That they are 



Inga said:


> LOL Another set of jumbo eyebrows on Miss Roxie. I love it. They are all beautiful as usual. I sure hope they all get homes. I think Buck wins the sadest face award out of this batch. What is he a Pit/SharPei/Lab?
> 
> Dakota, Luna the Rottie has not arrived at my house yet. I just went back and looked again at her picture. Looks like the gal holding her was standing on her tail. lol


I thought Buck was looking pretty heartwarming as well. He's got the eyes to do that "Please take my home" look. You're guess is as good as mine, but I'd say those three breeds are definite possibilities. Especially since we get a lot of Shar Pei mixes around here.

Lol, it does look like that! Not to worry though, she was actually siting up on top of a plastic storage box. Her foot just happens to be suspended over Luna's long long tail. I'm having some trouble shipping such an energetic girl out to you. Perhaps you can fly up and get her?


----------



## Hound Bound

Lol! No, I wasn't standing on her XD Just tryin' to hold her still for some pictures 

-lurks-


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Got a few new ones for you guys. I'm dead tired tonight, but working with these pups was worth it 

Names:
Jordan (He's not recovering from surgery, he's just sleepy. Poor old man is almost 10 years old.), both Unknown - both adopted, Unknown (Adopted!), Unknown, Unknown (I just call her Mama Dog, or Mama. Poor girl is about ready to burst.), Tasha, Crusader (Adopted), and Charm.

MORE


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Names:
Remy, Unknown (Adopted!), Marshal, and an Unknown.

Doesn't Remy look stunning in the sun light? He reminds me a lot of Darkmoon's Carter.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Aye, I've not updated in a bit now. School has really been crushing down on me lately and I've regrettably not had my usual wealth of time to spend down at the HS. I did manage to get there today, however and I've got some new pictures to share. Hope you enjoy.

Names:

Chuck, Unknown, Unknown, Unknown, Duke, Sammie, and Barkley

ETA: These pictures are sized a bit small (sorry!) because I have a new program and am still working out the right size they need to be in order to fit on this forum. So...they're a bit smaller then usual.


----------



## Moreau

Dakota Spirit said:


> This was the only one I managed to get today as it was Sunday and we always have our hands full walking all the dogs. Though, I also feel this is another photo that must stand alone. Obviously this dog has been neglected for so long...I fear he doesn't have much chance left :/


I read through this whole thread, and I was wondering if there was ever an update posted on this dog? I thought I read through it all but I might have missed it. I was just curious how the little guy made out, the photo was so sad.

Edit: I think it was originally posted at the bottom of page 10.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I must have missed the last three groups of pictures you posted.. I can't tell from the picture, but what is Charm? He's a cutie! 

The second unknown in your last group is a doll too. What am I saying? They're all gorgeous!


----------



## Inga

WOW Dakota you have another one that calls to me BIG TIME looks a lot like my Lulu in my Avatar. How is she?


----------



## Kotone

I love looking at these pictures. Keep up the good work!  Some very beautiful, and some very sad dogs here. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Oh jeeze, I'm sorry guys - I didn't see your posts! I thought there'd been lost interest, glad to see people are still checking my works out 



Moreau said:


> I read through this whole thread, and I was wondering if there was ever an update posted on this dog? I thought I read through it all but I might have missed it. I was just curious how the little guy made out, the photo was so sad.
> 
> Edit: I think it was originally posted at the bottom of page 10.


Yes, infact that dog was sent off to a seperate rescue where he could be rehibilitated to a heavier degree. I do not know what's happened since then - but I imagine he is fairing much better.



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I must have missed the last three groups of pictures you posted.. I can't tell from the picture, but what is Charm? He's a cutie!
> 
> The second unknown in your last group is a doll too. What am I saying? They're all gorgeous!


Charm was a lovely Bulldog  Very robust little girl.



Inga said:


> WOW Dakota you have another one that calls to me BIG TIME looks a lot like my Lulu in my Avatar. How is she?


She's a really good girl. I don't know what people are thinking - all these Rotties I meet are complete sweethearts. And Inga, I'll put her on the list to send down your way 



Kotone said:


> I love looking at these pictures. Keep up the good work!  Some very beautiful, and some very sad dogs here. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you, Kotone!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Hey All, 

Just wanted to finally say that I've not forgotten about this topic. I was recently really tripping at the finish line of my school career, and ended up having to make the decision to suspend my Shelter time until I could wrap everything up on the academic front. This is turn meant I wasn't getting a chance to take many pictures.

However, I'm now a new grad (our ceremony was on Friday the 13th, lol) with all the time in the world. Sooo, I should have new picture within the week. I hope everyone will continue to look and comment as I truly appreciate the support and any tips offered.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Dakota Spirit said:


> However, I'm now a new grad (our ceremony was on Friday the 13th, lol) with all the time in the world.


Congrats! I look forward to being reminded of all those wonderful dogs just waiting for someone to love them.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Thanks Curb


----------



## Shaina

Congratulations, DS!!! I can't wait to see more pictures -- it's great that you got everything squared away, academia-wise, but I bet the shelter's missing you!


----------



## Inga

Congratulations Dakota Spirit!  I have been missing the pictures, glad you will be back to it soon!


----------



## Mr Pooch

Dakota wheres the new pics Mannnnnnnnnn!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Thanks all 

Lol, they're coming soon  I'm hoping for tommarow.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

CONGRATS! I wondered where you'd been and where your wonderful pictures had gone! I'm so glad you hear you're alright and finished with school!  How awesome. Now pictures better be coming soon.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Oookay, so I've finally got some recent pictures for you guys  Hope you enjoy!

Names:

Unknown, Haas, Unknown, Jax (Adopted!), Waldo, and three unknowns.

More!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Names:

Unknown, Unknown, Chico, and another Unknown


----------



## Criosphynx

Dakota Spirit said:


> Names:
> 
> Unknown, Unknown, Chica, and other Unknown


ohhhh i want the last one.... red dogs are my thing.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Criosphynx said:


> ohhhh i want the last one.... red dogs are my thing.


Yeah, she's a real nice girl


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Well I have a few more pictures I thought I'd go ahead and post. This boy isn't a shelter dog (at least, not anymore) but I posted his original shelter shots earlier in the thread and thought you all might like to see how he's doing now. 

Bandit is his name, he's a blue merle Aussie and belongs to a friend of mine. Isn't he looking so happy in his new life?

Enjoy!


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

OMGOMGOMGOMG!!! I missed this thread. So glad to have you back and in the adoption posting again! 

And if you're willing would go get Jax back and send him to me? PAWEASE? 

Bandit looks like he's doing so good! That third picture shows just how excited he is and how free.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> OMGOMGOMGOMG!!! I missed this thread. So glad to have you back and in the adoption posting again!
> 
> And if you're willing would go get Jax back and send him to me? PAWEASE?
> 
> Bandit looks like he's doing so good! That third picture shows just how excited he is and how free.


Lol  Jax IS a pretty boy, isn't he? I love his ears - they're all young GSD-like. His body is really handsome as well. He's got the nice Akita coloring, but piebald all over. Oh, and he's got a curly tail that I LOVE. He _does_ already have a home, but I suppose I could go kidnap him before he goes home...just for you 

Lol, he's a spazz 

Here's another shot of Jax that kind of shows his markings off a bit better.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

Dakota Spirit said:


> Lol  Jax IS a pretty boy, isn't he? I love his ears - they're all young GSD-like. His body is really handsome as well. He's got the nice Akita coloring, but piebald all over. Oh, and he's got a curly tail that I LOVE. *He does already have a home, but I suppose I could go kidnap him before he goes home...just for you*
> 
> Lol, he's a spazz
> 
> Here's another shot of Jax that kind of shows his markings off a bit better.


Aww that would be so kind!  That's alright I guess. Let him stay in his home, but if you ever see him again we'll have to see about that.


----------



## Inga

Welcome back Dakota! We missed you and all of your lovely rescue pictures. It is also fun to see the success stories in Bandit. Can't wait to see and hear more from you. :d


----------



## Dakota Spirit

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Aww that would be so kind! That's alright I guess. Let him stay in his home, but if you ever see him again we'll have to see about that.


Lol, I'll have to remember that! Look on the bright side, now there's room for lil Britches to stay put  



Inga said:


> Welcome back Dakota! We missed you and all of your lovely rescue pictures. It is also fun to see the success stories in Bandit. Can't wait to see and hear more from you. :d


Thanks Inga! It's nice to be back in the swing of things


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Hey guys, I just wanted to give a little update. We've been one less car in my household lately...so I haven't really had much of a chance to be at the HS as I once was. 

I haven't forgotten about this thread or volunteering - I just don't have a means of going everyday like I was. I am working on it though  I've been riding the bus a lot an am currently trying to figure out if a bus route that can take me there. 

Just though you all might like to know. Hopefully I can get some new pictures to share soon.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin

I've been wondering where you'd gone. I'm glad to see you're good though and we all know how dedicated you are to HS. I'll be one of the first to come look when you get some new pictures in. It's always nice to see your pictures.


----------



## Mr Pooch

Me too,now hurry back there and get snapping!
Seriously though its wonderful what work you do there Dakota.


----------



## digits mama

Oh how I do miss this thread!

Good luck on your transportation situation. And cant wait to see more pics of the treasures you come across.


----------



## Spicy1_VV

Ok I must have missed this thread!

I really liked the chocolate brindle catahoula mixed looking dog, the black Great Dane, the red nose with the white on the muzzle Pit and the blue Corso neo type looking dog. And the others that I've forgotten now, there was just so many cute ones and different ones I liked. From large mastiff type to fuzzy little GSD/Akita type.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Thanks guys 

Lol Spicy! I haven't updated in awhile so I'm sure it just got buried. We get a wide array of breeds...it makes for an interesting scope of experience. Really the only place I get to put my hands on a APBT type dog and work with him. Of course we hardly ever get a well behaved "I already know how to walk on leash" dog...but that's ok .


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Here you go guys, new pictures . I went to a training seminar for our disaster response team (animal rescue, that sort of thing) and though "Hey! Why not take some pictures too?" It was nice to be back in the building with all those familiar sounds and smells. I was also really pleased to see the kennels fairly empty. This is probably gonna take about 3 posts for all the pictures...

Names:

Unknown (Adopted! And seriouslly...I'm not really a poodle person, but that girl is adorable), Tigger, Unknown, Casey, Jasper, Kyle, Unknown, Unknown (Adopted!)


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Names:

The first 4 are Unknowns (just lookit that little Pitty!), then there's Timber, Gordon, Tank, and another Unknown


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Last by not least here are:

Unknown, Nigel, and Mia

Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Just bumpin' this back up.

Also though, I wanted to ask if anyone thought it might be a good idea to start a 'part two' thread. I do like just having one long post - but I think it's hard for people to tell when I've actually updated being as there are so many pages. Let me know though, if you have any thoughts.


----------



## Criosphynx

Dakota Spirit said:


> Just bumpin' this back up.
> 
> Also though, I wanted to ask if anyone thought it might be a good idea to start a 'part two' thread. I do like just having one long post - but I think it's hard for people to tell when I've actually updated being as there are so many pages. Let me know though, if you have any thoughts.


I like the idea of one long one... maybe a thread with a link to this one to get peoples attention?


----------



## Dakota Spirit

Thanks for the input, Crio. I'll definitely think about that. Could be if I just updated regularly that would do the tick for me


----------



## USA

I just HAD to put my new pup's "shelter photo" and "after 1 month home" photo after reading these messages. I too saw my precious Sassie online prior to going down to the shelter. I had several other dogs in mind to see when I went there. It ended up that I decided that the volunteers "pick" what dogs they would show me after learning of my lifestyle. She was #2 to visit with me. Her shelter photo was not very flattering of her and yet after love, bath and grooming she does not look like the same pup! They DO need more flattering photos but then, how would WE look if we were thrown into a cage, taken away from "whatever" we formerly knew as "home." Put into a place with LOTS of noisy dogs and cats. No comfort, no love just a cage with no rest! Pent us up for weeks! No exercise to release our legs and stress. And if we DON'T measure up to what that next family or person coming in the door may want...well we may not make it. So when poor little dogs and cats don't seem to "act" passive enough or loving enough, or perhaps snap at folks look at what they have been through. They are scared and alone. It's a miracle that ANY of them retain loving wonderful traits! But then again, they love unconditionally! Oh yeah, I just rambled on and on here but it's the truth. Enough, so here is my little rescue "Sassie". Left is "Shelter" photo-Right is mine at home sweet home!


----------



## Pitbullluva

How sad, those expressions. It makes me feel good that I chose a shelter golden retriever instead of a breeders litter.


----------



## Dakota Spirit

USA said:


> I just HAD to put my new pup's "shelter photo" and "after 1 month home" photo after reading these messages. I too saw my precious Sassie online prior to going down to the shelter. I had several other dogs in mind to see when I went there. It ended up that I decided that the volunteers "pick" what dogs they would show me after learning of my lifestyle. She was #2 to visit with me. Her shelter photo was not very flattering of her and yet after love, bath and grooming she does not look like the same pup! They DO need more flattering photos but then, how would WE look if we were thrown into a cage, taken away from "whatever" we formerly knew as "home." Put into a place with LOTS of noisy dogs and cats. No comfort, no love just a cage with no rest! Pent us up for weeks! No exercise to release our legs and stress. And if we DON'T measure up to what that next family or person coming in the door may want...well we may not make it. So when poor little dogs and cats don't seem to "act" passive enough or loving enough, or perhaps snap at folks look at what they have been through. They are scared and alone. It's a miracle that ANY of them retain loving wonderful traits! But then again, they love unconditionally! Oh yeah, I just rambled on and on here but it's the truth. Enough, so here is my little rescue "Sassie". Left is "Shelter" photo-Right is mine at home sweet home!


Sassie is very cute and she definitely looks like a whole new dog in the second photo. I'm glad you ended up going down to see her regardless of her online picture - it seems like it was certianly worth it 



Pitbullluva said:


> How sad, those expressions. It makes me feel good that I chose a shelter golden retriever instead of a breeders litter.


It is sad, but for the most part they are on their way up. We try to adopt out as many dogs as possible so that they can all be happy agian in no time  Glad your rescue worked out.

And also, this is actually an older thread. There is a 'part 2' here - 
http://www.dogforums.com/8-dog-pictures-forum/53926-my-shelter-dogs-2-a.html

Though it's pretty inactive at the moment too. I really need to put up some new pictures for you guys.


----------



## beccahacom

I have a shelter dog too









her name is domino and this is right after I brought her home. I have had her for a month. I actually also got surprise puppies with her, she is due any day. I just found out a week and a half ago.


----------



## chewyojn

digits mama said:


> Look at those eyes. They are saying they want a home. My heart melts as I look at those pictures. ((Dakota)) Thanks for showing your shelter pups. They are beautiful indeed.


Cute cartoon of blinking eye dogs... I love the sweet Dalmatian pup.


----------

